# Compound...



## Dividedsky (Sep 10, 2020)

Whats going on with compound genetics? Its hard to keep up with all the breeders in the game now. Anyways heard they got bought out, they have some serious fire either way.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

Do you know more details? They have a big drop with Cannarado thats going to hit very soon.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2020)

Sold out to wyeast, didn't they?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 11, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Whats going on with compound genetics? Its hard to keep up with all the breeders in the game now. Anyways heard they got bought out, they have some serious fire either way.


Were bought out by node labs and going the cookie add on route. Seed Junky 2.0


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Sold out to wyeast, didn't they?


More like stolen from Wyeast. Wyeast is the original breeder of Compound. Business was stolen from him by Chris. Then Chris moved to cali and sold it to the chad's at node labs.


----------



## kwigybo88 (Sep 11, 2020)

Yeah, I won't do business with them.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> More like stolen from Wyeast. Wyeast is the original breeder of Compound. Business was stolen from him by Chris. Then Chris moved to cali and sold it to the chad's at node labs.


I just caught some of the gist, want sure of details. Lol kinda funny, in two days, find out dirt on mass med and compound, lol, damn the chucking game is tough.


----------



## nc208 (Sep 11, 2020)

originalphenohunters said:


> More like stolen from Wyeast. Wyeast is the original breeder of Compound. Business was stolen from him by Chris. Then Chris moved to cali and sold it to the chad's at node labs.


How was it stolen from him? 
I thought Wyeast left Compound and started up Wyeast Farms. Maybe Chris realized without Wyeast he's got nothing so cashed out on the compound name?


----------



## originalphenohunters (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> How was it stolen from him?
> I thought Wyeast left Compound and started up Wyeast Farms. Maybe Chris realized without Wyeast he's got nothing so cashed out on the compound name?


Chris incorporated the business without his partner's knowledge. (These businesses are rarely started with contracts or LLC's). Since Chris had control over the IG account (because he was the hype marketer in mom's basement, not the grower/breeder) he locked out his partner and ceased all relationship. Leaving wyeast with no real recourse.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you know more details? They have a big drop with Cannarado thats going to hit very soon.


You're talking the grape gas line? I was just talking about the email I got from glo about them "selling out" like seed junky lol, it was kinda weird, thats why I posted this, seems compound is still going strong.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 11, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> I just caught some of the gist, want sure of details. Lol kinda funny, in two days, find out dirt on mass med and compound, lol, damn the chucking game is tough.


Ya I wouldn't even put mass med in the same category as wyeast or compound...wyeast and compound are on another level genetics wise, whatever the drama both of wy. + comp. have absolute fire genetics....I kinda knew it might have something to do with wyeast with comp. having the same males and crosses. Seems same breeders drama. Lol.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 12, 2020)

I would go with Wyeast instead of Compound genetics.


----------



## GrowRijt (Sep 12, 2020)

Compound is simply Chadwick level dbaggery as people have mentioned. Wyeast is the one on another level.


----------



## waterproof808 (Sep 12, 2020)

Isnt Compound teaming up with norcal_icmag on a release?


----------



## bubbahaze (Sep 16, 2020)

GrowRijt said:


> Compound is simply Chadwick level dbaggery as people have mentioned. Wyeast is the one on another level.


Crane City is the one on another level


----------



## 800lbGuerrilla (Sep 17, 2020)

waterproof808 said:


> Isnt Compound teaming up with norcal_icmag on a release?


probably teaming up with mass medical for his next one...


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> I would go with Wyeast instead of Compound genetics.


For fiddy on sale, had to try the tiger cake, now I won't get any compound, lol


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 17, 2020)

800lbGuerrilla said:


> probably teaming up with mass medical for his next one...


Lol...i got a legit cut of Compund jokerz...breeders cut. That strain is on next level fire.


----------



## Mr. FirstClass (Sep 17, 2020)

I just sent compounds molten lava into flower.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 17, 2020)

He says drop coming soon and posting and apple/banana strain collab with Berner. lol


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> He says drop coming soon and posting and apple/banana strain collab with Berner. lol


Might be called fish scale. Not sure


----------



## Giggsy70 (Nov 24, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Might be called fish scale. Not sure


Fish Scale is a Shoreline stain (crippy/sour diesel x sour diesel).


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

I knew this post would be coming back soon, isn't runtz doing some big drop with compound in December? Thing is from what I've seen-obviously Jeff is long gone from compound and created wyeast which puts out heat(loving what I see from wyeast, looks like they're going back to sours etc) and from what I heard Chris sold Compound which makes me weary of snagging anything from compound. Can't deny they used to have heat, the jet fuel gelato and horchata are amazing.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)




----------



## J232 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> I knew this post would be coming back soon, isn't runtz doing some big drop with compound in December? Thing is from what I've seen-obviously Jeff is long gone from compound and created wyeast which puts out heat(loving what I see from wyeast, looks like they're going back to sours etc) and from what I heard Chris sold Compound which makes me weary of snagging anything from compound. Can't deny they used to have heat, the jet fuel gelato and horchata are amazing.


I have never run compounds gear but, I have some on the go right now, sundae driver x jet fuel gelato, I’m hoping for fire on the jet fuel side like everyone keeps mentioning.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 24, 2020)

J232 said:


> I have never run compounds gear but, I have some on the go right now, sundae driver x jet fuel gelato, I’m hoping for fire on the jet fuel side like everyone keeps mentioning.


Ya think that from there older drops, you'll have fire from whichever leaner you get, 50/50 hybrid would be ideal, sundae driver on its own is a heater. I have a cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) I just took 15 cuts from it, very stoked to run this.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 24, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Fish Scale is a Shoreline stain (crippy/sour diesel x sour diesel).


I realize that, lol, but apparently it was a joke tween compound and berner, I just didn't get it. And there is also a fish scales, with an s, lol


----------



## J232 (Nov 24, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya think that from there older drops, you'll have fire from whichever leaner you get, 50/50 hybrid would be ideal, sundae driver on its own is a heater. I have a cut of jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) I just took 15 cuts from it, very stoked to run this.


Glad to hear that, I only cracked 4 and would say 2 are leaning indica, not very far in but I can see 2 different phenos for sure already. Jokerzs sounds good, will be watching for updates if any.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 27, 2020)

Giggsy70 said:


> Fish Scale is a Shoreline stain (crippy/sour diesel x sour diesel).


Now fishscale is the collab tween berner and compound. Beautiful plants. Guess it's open if it ain't trademarked, LMFAO


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Now fishscale is the collab tween berner and compound. Beautiful plants. Guess it's open if it ain't trademarked, LMFAO


Yup sound like some renamed cookies hybrid, what's new?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 27, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> Now fishscale is the collab tween berner and compound. Beautiful plants. Guess it's open if it ain't trademarked, LMFAO


It is kind of one of those "who ever had the loudest voice gets heard" scenarios. Berner and his million plus followers can take anyone's name ideas and ain't much you can do about it. You'll just get drowned out quick.

Its bound to happen.


----------



## Balockaye (Nov 28, 2020)

nc208 said:


> Do you know more details? They have a big drop with Cannarado thats going to hit very soon.


It looks like the Compound x Rado drop is happening December 7th.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 28, 2020)

For a guy everyone thought would fold when wyeast split, guess that's not the case. He's wide open big on IG, nobody says a word lol


----------



## Zipz55 (Nov 28, 2020)

Bodyne said:


> For a guy everyone thought would fold when wyeast split, guess that's not the case. He's wide open big on IG, nobody says a word lol


from what ive read the guy that was partners with Wyeast sold it after he stole the company so its not the same people running Compound


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

I'd never try Compound Genetics.
Tiger Trees - aka Chris stole a bunch of genetics from Inkognyto and started Compound.
It doesn't surprise me at all that he burned Wyeast and in true sociopathic form.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 29, 2020)

Bakersfield said:


> I'd never try Compound Genetics.
> Tiger Trees - aka Chris stole a bunch of genetics from Inkognyto and started Compound.
> It doesn't surprise me at all that he burned Wyeast and in true sociopathic form.


Thats why I thought it was weird cannarado did this recent drop with them.

Guess cash is king.


----------



## kovidkough (Nov 29, 2020)

cream get the money


----------



## Bakersfield (Nov 29, 2020)

Cream and scum rise to the top, ask a politician.


----------



## BigSco508 (Nov 30, 2020)

Dam the gauntlet's been thrown by Inkognyto get em dog !


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2020)

BigSco508 said:


> Dam the gauntlet's been thrown by Inkognyto get em dog !


All these beefs, karma and riot, wyeast and dude, and nobody gets they ass kicked. It does make it seem funny, as it's starting to look like internet warrior fights, lol. At least the real gangstas do something. These are starting to be humorous. Not at all like they portray on net and social media. It is humorous.lmfao


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

I know some people on here don't really fuck with compound anymore now that Jeff left and started wyeast. I love wyeast gear(especially their horchata line) going to order a few packs from wyeast this month. Anyways was wondering if compound should not be trusted for quality genetics anymore? Only reason I ask is I'm really liking the sound of there grape gasoline line and was always a fan of the jet fuel gelato, horchata and menthol. The grape gasoline line sounds awesome, pretty sure its a collab with cannarado. The gummiez x grape gas, marshmellow og x grape gas, and methol x grape gas all sound really fire. By the way, the grape gasoline is- grape pie x jet fuel gelato.(love the sound of this one) lil sweet with some fuel stank.


----------



## skuba (Dec 9, 2020)

While Compound’s gear is intriguing and looks like fire, I’d hate to spend time, energy, and love on seeds made by a complete piece of shit


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

skuba said:


> While Compound’s gear is intriguing and looks like fire, I’d hate to spend time, energy, and love on seeds made by a complete piece of shit


Ya indont really know much about the chris guy...heard he as well got bought out recently. Don't know how true that is. Anyways the grape gas line peak my interest because it a collab with Rado. Feel like rado wouldn't put there name on trash, ill probably just stick with wyeast though


----------



## madvillian420 (Dec 9, 2020)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya indont really know much about the chris guy...heard he as well got bought out recently. Don't know how true that is. Anyways the grape gas line peak my interest because it a collab with Rado. Feel like rado wouldn't put there name on trash, ill probably just stick with wyeast though


i have no doubt the grape gasoline stuff is pure fire. I just also am not a fan of paying more than say ~$120 on a pack of gear. If the radogear drop doesnt sell out in a matter of minutes i might snag a pack


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 9, 2020)

madvillian420 said:


> i have no doubt the grape gasoline stuff is pure fire. I just also am not a fan of paying more than say ~$120 on a pack of gear. If the radogear drop doesnt sell out in a matter of minutes i might snag a pack


Ya I was checking out the prices earlier, they're even more than $120. Probably all set then, want to snag some horchata crosses, wyeast is dropping fire with the horchata line, wish the did a reg line though. Just saw a compound gummiez x grape gas for $225. Can't believe people pay these prices on the reg for seed co like this and in- house. I have a pricey seed collection myself but I'm very selective about what I buy. Definitely would not drop $250+ on some these strains that are most of the time a renamed gelato cross or better yet- a purple punch crossed up with whatever cookies, ya ah no.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

The jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) is really throwing down last weeks of flower, pic don't do her justice she throwing yields and stanks of nerds candy, hot glue adhesive and pine. Crazy nose on the jokerz-


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 3, 2021)

Apples and bananas, laughing gas looks like a coming


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 3, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Apples and bananas, laughing gas looks like a coming


Let's make this the official compound thread I guess, there's not really many more threads, other than the one that was made the other day. You down? Also I know the drama with compound but have to say they have heat in their genetics, the menthol line is fucking fire as well as grape gas.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 6, 2021)

Jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) bulking. It's like runtz on steroids.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

Just getting ridiculous now-


----------



## BigSco508 (Mar 10, 2021)

Winner winner chicken dinner !


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 10, 2021)

BigSco508 said:


> Winner winner chicken dinner !


And you were right dude, without crane city cannabis there would be no wyeast or compound. Hard to keep up with all this bullshit.


----------



## matthughes68 (Mar 12, 2021)

Looks fire! How did you manage to get the seeds? I’ve been looking around and only place I could find (insane seeds) was sold out.

Trying to get my hands on some compound gear but it seems damn near impossible.



Dividedsky said:


> The jokerz(white runtz x jet fuel gelato) is really throwing down last weeks of flower, pic don't do her justice she throwing yields and stanks of nerds candy, hot glue adhesive and pine. Crazy nose on the jokerz-
> View attachment 4843035View attachment 4843036View attachment 4843037


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 12, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> Looks fire! How did you manage to get the seeds? I’ve been looking around and only place I could find (insane seeds) was sold out.
> 
> Trying to get my hands on some compound gear but it seems damn near impossible.


Got it from cut, you can't get the jokerz seeds anymore they're long gone and discontinued, they were only released breifly


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Mar 20, 2021)

bubbahaze said:


> Crane City is the one on another level


more info?


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Tartaria Genetics said:


> more info?


Crane city is were compound and wyeast got the jet fuel gelato and menthol which is what started and still is there whole line of great crosses


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> And you were right dude, without crane city cannabis there would be no wyeast or compound. Hard to keep up with all this bullshit.


Nothing matters anymore but sales, not loyalty. Hence all the collabs, and frequent drops. For sales. Don't care if it's not your original creation, I want it and I want it now to sell. Compound, mms, masonic, etc, whatever else they doin, they selling seeds.


----------



## Crunchyjeezy (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nothing matters anymore but sales, not loyalty. Hence all the collabs, and frequent drops. For sales. Don't care if it's not your original creation, I want it and I want it now to sell. Compound, mms, masonic, etc, whatever else they doin, they selling seeds.


Yup I could care less what kind of fire can be found in their gear I'm gonna do my part and not contribute to all this fuckery. Things would change if more people would do the same and not continue to line the pockets of a bunch of glorified middlemen


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Bodyne said:


> Nothing matters anymore but sales, not loyalty. Hence all the collabs, and frequent drops. For sales. Don't care if it's not your original creation, I want it and I want it now to sell. Compound, mms, masonic, etc, whatever else they doin, they selling seeds.


Exactly I completely understand if people don't want to buy from this or that person because of certain transgressions/personality, etc. That said I think people are way to invested in these breeders, keeping up on the latest gossip, beefs. Who gives a fuck, at the end of the day I'm just searching for some dank heaters no matter where they are coming from. I just snagged the pink certz (the methol x grape gas) from compound because that cross sounds fucking amazing, look at the lineage... and can't wait to run them, so sue me


----------



## Bodyne (Mar 20, 2021)

IG is the hotspot. And whatever anyone posts, you have lovers and haters commenting, etc. It being diff and not really modded, leaves the door open. So people used to forums but not IG, it's seems a bit much till you get used to it. But rest assured, everyone out there has straight gas fire, lol it's just for sale. Audience and potential for sales much bigger tho, why most are on there. I like you am just after the potent meds I need tho, all the other is just for entertainment purposes only lol. The old guard is gone, long live the good old days memories.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

I didn't read the Instagram inspector general's dossier about Compound before I ordered a pack. I'll just take people's word for it. I'm still gonna run that Hawaiian Faanta though, but doubt I'll ever buy another pack.

IG is important to marketing in this business now, but it gives me a headache, I can only stand it for a few hours a week or so.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I didn't read the Instagram inspector general's dossier about Compound before I ordered a pack. I'll just take people's word for it. I'm still gonna run that Hawaiian Faanta though, but doubt I'll ever buy another pack.
> 
> IG is important to marketing in this business now, but it gives me a headache, I can only stand it for a few hours a week or so.


Ya its literally too much on instagram(just pretty, and filtered weed pics), I remember in the old days we used to look for stability and could get questions about the exact lineage answered> we knew where and what strains came from what. Now not so much the case but damn there is some fire in all these packs. Especially since gelato is mainstream and in so many crosses along with a ton of other strains- too many to name at the moment.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

For an example of what type of genetics are being found in packs for reasonable prices> go to the clearwater thread here and on page 50 check out the pic of the white hot guava x creamsicle. It's absolute banger....crazy fire. That exact pack cost $60, that's it!!! He found that and probably multiple other keepers in 1 pack!


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Nowadays you don't even know if the female and the pollen donor are listed in the correct order with some of these "breeders".


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Just a heads up glo is dropping some grape gas x's that some of you would probably really like.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

...or what either of the parents are even comprised of because they're both some obscure multi-generation polyhybrid that no one has ever heard of and no further info is provided.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

I've never used a filter on IG. That GLO price is barely over half what I paid for my pack of Hawaiian Faanta.

I just found a 3-pack of Medical Seeds 2046 (Neville Haze x Kali Mist) that was lost in my armchair for a year. 15-16 weeks flowering time, I'd better get started on those right away.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I've never used a filter on IG. That GLO price is barely over half what I paid for my pack of Hawaiian Faanta.
> 
> I just found a 3-pack of Medical Seeds 2046 (Neville Haze x Kali Mist) that was lost in my armchair for a year. 15-16 weeks flowering time, I'd better get started on those right away.


I have their old 1024. Any idea what's in that one? The original description didn't say.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I have their old 1024. Any idea what's in that one? The original description didn't say.


Dude serious seeds-Kali Mist was the shit in the early 2000s


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude serious seeds-Kali Mist was the shit in the early 2000s


1024 is pure Kali Mist?


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow. I probably never would have run them. Now they got to get worked in soon.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> 1024 is pure Kali Mist?


Yeah all Strainbase says is "mostly Sativa." I found one post on this forum about Medical Seeds Co. and it was someone asking what is the lineage of 1024. There were no replies, so I guess nobody knows for sure.

Anyway, I also have a pack of something called Buzz Lightgear that's Amnesia Haze x G13 x Kali Mist fems. I should hit it with the 2046 pollen and make some old school shit. Then I'll cross it with Runtz to lower the flowering time and crush it on IG. That last line was a joke.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> 1024 is pure Kali Mist?


I have no idea. I don't know what the 1024 is lol. I just know serious seeds had a pretty dope Kali Mist back in the day, as well as a one of the best AK-47 in seed form...don't know about now 
though, I haven't grabbed or ran serious seeds in years


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

Kali Mist was a thing in the late 90's, my boy used to grow it in an apartment behind the Arcata Co-op in Humboldt County. Very nice if you let it mature long enough (10 weeks or more).


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Kali Mist was a thing in the late 90's, my boy used to grow it in an apartment behind the Arcata Co-op in Humboldt County. Very nice if you let it mature long enough (10 weeks or more).


Yup she was a long flower...70+ days easily more but not too long..no 14 week or any if the bullshit more like a 10-11 week. The potency on the Kali Mist was great, truly an amazing strain when grown properly


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Yup she was a long flower...70+ days easily more but not too long..no 14 week or any if the bullshit more like a 10-11 week. The potency on the Kali Mist was great, truly an amazing strain when grown properly


Yeah 15-16 weeks on this 2046 is gonna be insane, but I've got to run it.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have no idea. I don't know what the 1024 is lol. I just know serious seeds had a pretty dope Kali Mist back in the day, as well as a one of the best AK-47 in seed form...don't know about now
> though, I haven't grabbed or ran serious seeds in years


Oh ok I misunderstood.... but sounds like it's a possibility. I had about 20 Kali Mist f2s made in '96 or 97 but I sent them to Loompa a couple of years ago for preservation, along with an ungodly shit-ton of other pure and near-pure sativas and landraces and ultra-rare packs, after he promised me all his cuts, any seeds I wanted, and his firstborn (jk)... then the motherfucker just stopped communicating altogether. I was gifting the Kali Mist beans. The other stuff he conned me out of. Fuck that guy.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Yeah 15-16 weeks on this 2046 is gonna be insane, but I've got to run it.


Ahhh man you're a brave man, I would not run 15-16 week strains but someone has to. I'm an indica lover these days, I like those quick flowering phenos and try not to mess with anything that goes over 70 days at the moment.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> Oh ok I misunderstood.... but sounds like it's a possibility. I had about 20 Kali Mist f2s made in '96 or 97 but I sent them to Loompa a couple of years ago for preservation, along with an ungodly shit-ton of other pure and near-pure sativas and landraces and ultra-rare packs, after he promised me all his cuts, any seeds I wanted, and his firstborn (jk)... then the motherfucker just stopped communicating altogether. I was gifting the Kali Mist beans. The other stuff he conned me out of. Fuck that guy.


Dude that fucking sucks what a shitbag....you had F2 Kali beans going back to 96-97. That dude is probably selling packs based off your seeds, seriously.


----------



## Hawg Wild (Mar 20, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Dude that fucking sucks what a shitbag....you had F2 Kali beans going back to 96-97. That dude is probably selling packs based off your seeds, seriously.


I don't know who ended up with them. He got 7 packs of Nevil and Kanga's grail work, Garlic Bud from dogless, multiple packs of Highland Thai from sativafiend, multiple packs of Baglung, Nepal from the original Breedbay auction (collected seed, not reproductions)... so much other shit. It'd make me too mad to try and remember to list it all. It was a $10-12K package easily. I didn't receive a single cut or seed back.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 20, 2021)

Broke down and ordered marshmallow og x grape gasoline and horchata x grape gasoline from GLO.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 20, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Broke down and ordered marshmallow og x grape gasoline and horchata x grape gasoline from GLO.


Shoosh..youre not supposed to talk about it- according to the email...at least til the 25th lol.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Broke down and ordered marshmallow og x grape gasoline and horchata x grape gasoline from GLO.


That's a solid grab of a great genetics. Plus when the grape gas s1 sells out, all the rest of the grape gas x's will as well, you could resell that pack for a decent little profit. They're sold out for $250-300 everywhere else on presale


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Here's a lil sample of the jokerz, this strain as a amazing nose-


----------



## bonytang (Mar 21, 2021)

Love me some Compound! Working with Grape Stank in the 2x4 and First Class Funk & Blue Apricot in the 2x2 all getting a good start.



First Class Funk bottom left & Blue Apricot bottom right.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 21, 2021)

Some more white runtz x jet fuel gelato


----------



## bonytang (Mar 21, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Some more white runtz x jet fuel gelato
> View attachment 4859432View attachment 4859433


that looks wild! got a pack of those too haven't popped them yet just waiting for a special occasion.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 21, 2021)

I grabbed a pack of Lemon Apricot from a trusted Strainly seller.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 22, 2021)

My God the jokerz stank to high heaven....like hot glue/fuel and a bit of sweet cream on the back end, super potent smooth smoke. Here's a few sample bud I grabbed to puff on while everything is drying-


----------



## Giggsy70 (Mar 26, 2021)

Grabbed these in the last few days.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

Look what just came in-


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> Grabbed these in the last few days. View attachment 4863600


I'm still waiting on my pink certz


----------



## Zipz55 (Mar 27, 2021)

about to pop one of these right now


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

So now that the jokerz is trimmed dried and cured the end result is> the jokerz is not that great...at least this pheno from clone. The nose was good had this gassy and sweet smell. As you can tell by my pics above-the buds are just mediocre at best. My room is super dialed and other strains I was running at same time came out absolutely fire right next to the jokerz. This was my first time buying a expensive cut and I paid $350 for this cut...needless to say I won't be buying cuts from online vendors again. Usually when I do get cuts I get them from a friend about an hour away.. she charges me under $20 and if you grab 40 they are $10. Everyone of her cuts have been fire and absolutely blew this jokerz away.



Even though there were signs even early on in veg and definitely in flower(if you look at the flowering pics the buds didn't have much trichome content) that this strain might not be great, it's like I didn't want to believe that the jokerz could be trash because I paid $350 for 1 cut...I know- expensive doesn't mean quality. O well live and learn. All its clones have been chopped and tossed in the bucket. Only good thing that came from this jokerz was the free unrooted snip of mac1(caps cut) that actually turned out fire...go figure.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> So now that the jokerz is trimmed dried and cured the end result is> the jokerz is not that great...at least this pheno from clone. The nose was good had this gassy and sweet smell. As you can tell by my pics above-the buds are just mediocre at best. My room is super dialed and other strains I was running at same time came out absolutely fire right next to the jokerz. This was my first time buying a expensive cut and I paid $350 for this cut...needless to say I won't be buying cuts from online vendors again. Usually when I do get cuts I get them from a friend about an hour away.. she charges me under $20 and if you grab 40 they are $10. Everyone of her cuts have been fire and absolutely blew this jokerz away.
> 
> 
> 
> Even though there were signs even early on in veg and definitely in flower(if you look at the flowering pics the buds didn't have much trichome content) that this strain might not be great, it's like I didn't want to believe that the jokerz wasn't go because I paid $350 for 1 cut...I know- expensive doesn't mean quality. O well live and learn. All its clones have been chopped and tossed in the bucket. Only good thing that came from this jokerz was the free unrooted snip of mac1(caps cut) that actually turned out fire...go figure.


Damn bro, for $350 that should've been a banger. 

I've been put off ordering cuts from online folks for this reason. They send cuts calling breeders cuts when they're not, send out rotten roots and don't respond to emails etc...

I guess its all a gamble.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

@Dividedsky Too bad the flavor doesn't match the nose on that Jokerz cut. My rule is, if I wouldn't run a whole room of it, it's not worth selling. Flavor is the #1 criteria in that decision.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Damn bro, for $350 that should've been a banger.
> 
> I've been put off ordering cuts from online folks for this reason. They send cuts calling breeders cuts when they're not, send out rotten roots and don't respond to emails etc...
> 
> I guess its all a gamble.


Ya that was my only order thru a online vendor on IG and will be my last, figured might as well give it a shot. Split it with a friend he also ran it with similar results. Talked to a well known member on here and he said that alot of these guys online are just selling dispo commercial type cuts. That's not what I'm looking for, lot of you know I have very high standards, and mediocrewill not cut it....I run I dialed into the max room and thus is how they came out. 

Honestly I just wanted to post this for anyone who thinks they'll just automatically get an elite if they shell out some dough a cut. It's definitely not the case- alot of these dude don't want to give out their elites. The best work I've found is popping my own beans from packs in my years of growing. I have gotten fire cuts in the past but they were from my fellow growers and alot of them hunted their own stuff. Any elites I've gotten was because I was in a close circle and still was told not to give out the cut I received.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> @Dividedsky Too bad the flavor doesn't match the nose on that Jokerz cut. My rule is, if I wouldn't run a whole room of it, it's not worth selling. Flavor is the #1 criteria in that decision.


The flavor wasn't to bad, I got a few plates of it to someone that is super happy with it...the potency was good. It's just the buds looked very meh. To me it wasn't what it was made out to be. I was told it was one of the phenos like the one on compound IG page, it definitely was NOT. I believe there's another dude on IG that got the same jokerz as me from the same vendor and was also not that happy. I might be picky and have high standards but at the end of the day this was not what was advertised.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> The flavor wasn't to bad, I got a few plates of it to someone that is super happy with it...the potency was good. It's just the buds looked very meh. To me it wasn't what it was made out to be. I was told it was one of the phenos like the one on compound IG page, it definitely was NOT. I believe there's another dude on IG that got the same jokerz as me from the same vendor and was also not that happy. I might be picky and have high standards but at the end of the day this was not what was advertised.


I must not have read your post carefully. Canna Clones has a cut of Oreoz on Strainly that looks fucking amazing. $500 for 1, $1000 for all 5.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> I must not have read your post carefully. Canna Clones has a cut of Oreoz on Strainly that looks fucking amazing. $500 for 1, $1000 for all 5.


Huge gamble dude, I didn't get mine from strainly...honestly I'm sticking to getting cuts from fellow growers I know and even fellow growers on here. I have gotten fire cuts for free and trade by fellow riu members. To me nothing beats popping packs and phenohunting your own picks. There so much fire put there in seed form and so many legit banks to order from. There's really no need to be having to take risks on unknown cuts unless your in a huge jam and need to get a room packed quick. Oreoz is fire butncan be know to have a bit of weak smell/terps. Check out 3rd coast at some of the banks, id recommend pure michigannif there's any around.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Mar 27, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Huge gamble dude, I didn't get mine from strainly...honestly I'm sticking to getting cuts from fellow growers I know and even fellow growers on here. I have gotten fire cuts for free and trade by fellow riu members. To me nothing beats popping packs and phenohunting your own picks. There so much fire put there in seed form and so many legit banks to order from. There's really no need to be having to take risks on unknown cuts unless your in a huge jam and need to get a room packed quick. Oreoz is fire butncan be know to have a bit of weak smell/terps. Check out 3rd coast at some of the banks, id recommend pure michigannif there's any around.


Oh I can't get it, already spent all my money on seeds! I don't produce flowers in commercial quantities, so buying a clone like that wouldn't do me much good. I'm trying to be like Canna Clones, not the customer. Like you, the fun for me is in the pheno hunting. I honestly don't know much about that Oreoz strain, just pointing out that it has good looks.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Oh I can't get it, already spent all my money on seeds! I don't produce flowers in commercial quantities, so buying a clone like that wouldn't do me much good. I'm trying to be like Canna Clones, not the customer. Like you, the fun for me is in the pheno hunting. I honestly don't know much about that Oreoz strain, just pointing out that it has good looks.


Ya oreoz is frosty as fuck, he(3rd coast-the maker of oreoz) did a collab with thugpug using gromers mendo breath...oreoz x mendobreath=pure michigan and the people I knew that ran it said it came out fire. I actually just sold a sealed pack of thugpug pure michigan for $350 the other day.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 27, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> They send cuts calling breeders cuts when they're not


Ya breeders cut my asshole....hahah. if it says breeders cut next to a listed strain, that means- don't fucking buy!


----------



## quiescent (Mar 28, 2021)

Hawg Wild said:


> I don't know who ended up with them. He got 7 packs of Nevil and Kanga's grail work, Garlic Bud from dogless, multiple packs of Highland Thai from sativafiend, multiple packs of Baglung, Nepal from the original Breedbay auction (collected seed, not reproductions)... so much other shit. It'd make me too mad to try and remember to list it all. It was a $10-12K package easily. I didn't receive a single cut or seed back.


I vaguely remember that something similar happened to someone on the farm like 10 years ago. Huge stink was made, bans, deleted threads, the whole thcfarmer bit. Loompa stuck around though.


----------



## Dividedsky (Mar 28, 2021)

quiescent said:


> I vaguely remember that something similar happened to someone on the farm like 10 years ago. Huge stink was made, bans, deleted threads, the whole thcfarmer bit. Loompa stuck around though.


There was tons of shit going down on the forums back then...friends being made, enemies being made, elite cuts being traded, well known breeders now just starting out their first grow in a 4x4 back then. Times have definitely changed.


----------



## Oneseedorganics (Mar 29, 2021)

Just got a cut of the jokerz seeing your gear gets me excited to see this do its thing


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Did anyone else get the Stay Puft?

I touched the box wrong and the inside popped out and I saw the seeds, they are hella tiny. I did get 15 tho.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> Did anyone else get the Stay Puft?
> 
> I touched the box wrong and the inside popped out and I saw the seeds, they are hella tiny. I did get 15 tho.
> 
> View attachment 4868134


Ya nice box they made...scratch seal has no purpose, one could slide the box down...lol. still nice packaging. I was thinking of snagging the stay puft. Should I hold off then? Was wondering why they were so much cheaper. Gotta check my pink certz pack now.


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya nice box they made...scratch seal has no purpose, one could slide the box down...lol. still nice packaging. I was thinking of snagging the stay puft. Should I hold off then? Was wondering why they were so much cheaper. Gotta check my pink certz pack now.


I think they’ll pop well enough, I’m just curious if that whole batch is some tiny ass.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I think they’ll pop well enough, I’m just curious if that whole batch is some tiny ass.


Your don't look too bad but I definitely see some tiny grey ones.


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Your don't look too bad but I definitely see some tiny grey ones.


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I think they’ll pop well enough, I’m just curious if that whole batch is some tiny ass.


My Gastro Pop seeds were all tiny too but the one i popped only took about 30 hours to sprout in soil

i didnt even germ the seed,just put it straight in the dirt


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> View attachment 4868176


Those will all pop...so are you running stay puft and pink certz? Wish compound would throw up some pics of the grape gas crosses on his IG, dude just post pics of the jokerz, pave' and Khalifa mints, he does post the gastropop.

Funny story but I typed in #pinkcertz on IG and these pics of veg plants and compound manila envelope packs popped on the # feed. Anyways I cruise around and see it's this really attractive women's IG. Anyways I just scroll around and she has under 200 and something followers, and some veg plant pics. What I really notice is she has a decent amount of really good compound grape gas packs + marshmallow og all in compound manila envelopes and has them in hand last October!!!...so I look at the comments and some dude ask how did you get those packs, what bank? She replies I got them from the compound himself, lol...seriously. I might have my hot wifey pose with my plants make an IG and get free packs... take some pics of her pouring calmag in the res, you know real grower shit... lol.


----------



## Railage (Apr 1, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Those will all pop...so are you running stay puft and pink certz? Wish compound would throw up some pics of the grape gas crosses on his IG, dude just post pics of the jokerz, pave' and Khalifa mints, he does post the gastropop.
> 
> Funny story but I typed in #pinkcertz on IG and these pics of veg plants and compound manila envelope packs popped on the # feed. Anyways I cruise around and see it's this really attractive women's IG. Anyways I just scroll around and she has under 200 and something followers, and some veg plant pics. What I really notice is she has a decent amount of really good compound grape gas packs + marshmallow og all in compound manila envelopes and has them in hand last October!!!...so I look at the comments and some dude ask how did you get those packs, what bank? She replies I got them from the compound himself, lol...seriously. I might have my hot wifey pose with my plants make an IG and get free packs... take some pics of her pouring calmag in the res, you know real grower shit... lol.


I have 8 of the Violet Fog, it’ll be 80 ish days before I flip them tho, I’m gonna be running the Later Days and the Guavamero with them.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 1, 2021)

Railage said:


> I have 8 of the Violet Fog, it’ll be 80 ish days before I flip them tho, I’m gonna be running the Later Days and the Guavamero with them.


I like those later days..seen some really nice pics of that one.. really looking foward to your compound runs man.


----------



## Furb4986 (Apr 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> My Gastro Pop seeds were all tiny too but the one i popped only took about 30 hours to sprout in soil
> 
> i didnt even germ the seed,just put it straight in the dirt


I just got my Gastro Pop pack and the seeds were tiny also. Good to know I wasn’t the only one was stressing it.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Furb4986 said:


> I just got my Gastro Pop pack and the seeds were tiny also. Good to know I wasn’t the only one was stressing it.


That's bullshit, depending on where you got the gastropop are very pricey packs. You should be getting fat tiger striped seeds, every seeds. Figures someone mention small shitty seeds, I go to pop a pack and have mostly all shitty- unlikable seeds myself, wtf!


----------



## Furb4986 (Apr 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's bullshit, depending on where you got the gastropop are very pricey packs. You should be getting fat tiger striped seeds, every seeds. Figures someone mention small shitty seeds, I go to pop a pack and have mostly all shitty- unlikable seeds myself, wtf!


I agree man I definitely went out on a limb spending what I spent just to try and get a keeper with some resemblance of apples and bananas. The thing that fucks me up is on compounds IG all the posts are of full seed viles. Mine is like half I know things vary and small seeds have produced good outcomes. But it was not what I expected when I popped them for sure.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Pink Certz just came in, looking foward to this strain, beans look ight for the most part few lil itty bitty ones, but sall' good-


----------



## Zipz55 (Apr 2, 2021)

Furb4986 said:


> I just got my Gastro Pop pack and the seeds were tiny also. Good to know I wasn’t the only one was stressing it.


really nothing to stress about

some genetics just produce small seeds

personally I'd rather have small seeds than those huge seeds with tough shells that you have to crack manually


----------



## Furb4986 (Apr 2, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> really nothing to stress about
> 
> some genetics just produce small seeds
> 
> personally I'd rather have small seeds than those huge seeds with tough shells that you have to crack manually


For sure thank you bro


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 2, 2021)

Furb4986 said:


> For sure thank you bro


Ya dude I know it can be frustrating at time-just be careful germn' them and you'll be good go, I've germinated some rough looking seeds in my day, you'll be good.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 2, 2021)

First seeds i ever bought where skunk 1 back in 2002. Big fat ass beans.

2nd seeds I ever bought 2002 were blueberry. They literally liked like tiny ass little bird seeds. I thought I got ripped off because the looked 1/3 the size of the skunk.

Both strains from Dutch passion. That blueberry is still my white whale!


----------



## MySundaysBest (Apr 16, 2021)

Anyone know where I can find some Gastro Pop in stock?


----------



## Barristan Whitebeard (Apr 16, 2021)

MySundaysBest said:


> Anyone know where I can find some Gastro Pop in stock?


GLO has an indeterminate amount of packs in stock for $225 each.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Apr 16, 2021)

Barristan Whitebeard said:


> GLO has an indeterminate amount of packs in stock for $225 each.


Thanks a bunch


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 17, 2021)

MySundaysBest said:


> Thanks a bunch


Ya I'd scoop that one, he's not dropping the number on that price/not listing gastropop on the sale email and $225 an excellent price on that strain. Seen the gastropop selling for $400 at other sites. Some of the other compound strains will be listed on the sale, he had one last night- he does every 2-3 days but you definitely want to order when that sale flyer goes out to see if the strain your looking at is on sale. He cuts some really good deals. The pink certz(the menthol x grape gas) at $115 is a steal.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Apr 17, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya I'd scoop that one, he's not dropping the number on that price/not listing gastropop on the sale email and $225 an excellent price on that strain. Seen the gastropop selling for $400 at other sites. Some of the other compound strains will be listed on the sale, he had one last night- he does every 2-3 days but you definitely want to order when that sale flyer goes out to see if the strain your looking at is on sale. He cuts some really good deals. The pink certz(the menthol x grape gas) at $115 is a steal.


Yeah, considering the prices at other seed banks this is a no brainer. Now to just find some Grape Gasoline S1.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 20, 2021)

Gotta love when your new seeds came in and they have a big ass crack down the seed jar of grape gas s1...guess it could happen in transit


----------



## MySundaysBest (Apr 22, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Gotta love when your new seeds came in and they have a big ass crack down the seed jar of grape gas s1...guess it could happen in transit
> View attachment 4883424


Oof, that sucks. I'm sure the seeds are still good though.


----------



## Giggsy70 (May 9, 2021)

I popped a whole pack of Pink Certz and only 5 have made it above ground and growing. Everything else has been 100% germ rate and very very few that never made it above ground and most of them were these PC's. I popped over 50 seeds and there couldn't have been more than 3 others that didn't make it up.
Now I have Stay Puft, Fiji Sunset and Pink Certz up on Strainly for $180 a piece.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 15, 2021)

Giggsy70 said:


> I popped a whole pack of Pink Certz and only 5 have made it above ground and growing. Everything else has been 100% germ rate and very very few that never made it above ground and most of them were these PC's. I popped over 50 seeds and there couldn't have been more than 3 others that didn't make it up.
> Now I have Stay Puft, Fiji Sunset and Pink Certz up on Strainly for $180 a piece.


Damn that some fucking bullshit dude. Weak + small seeds seems to be the case with the grape gasoline line. I'm going to be very careful popping the grape gas s1 because this was the pack I was looking foward to the most to pheno hunt.


----------



## Freshbakd (May 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn that some fucking bullshit dude. Weak + small seeds seems to be the case with the grape gasoline line. I'm going to be very careful popping the grape gas s1 because this was the pack I was looking foward to the most to pheno hunt.


i can say the gastropop were tiny as well. had 6 of 6 pop and are doing well though. pretty sure the size of the seeds usually but not always has to do with the size of the mother. smallest seeds i have ever seen were mephisto autos myself, they were a small finishing strain as well. at least they arent white then i would be more worried.


----------



## Dividedsky (May 20, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> i can say the gastropop were tiny as well. had 6 of 6 pop and are doing well though. pretty sure the size of the seeds usually but not always has to do with the size of the mother. smallest seeds i have ever seen were mephisto autos myself, they were a small finishing strain as well. at least they arent white then i would be more worried.


I also snagged this strain, I caved and got another pack, I'm popping this and cali raisins as well as the gastro pop and a few s1.


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jun 14, 2021)

Got a ways to go, but Hawaiian Faanta #3 has some killer resin rails and smells grape candy AF. I'm impressed with these seeds, way better phenos than I got from half a pack of In House Grape Marmalade.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Jun 14, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> i can say the gastropop were tiny as well. had 6 of 6 pop and are doing well though. pretty sure the size of the seeds usually but not always has to do with the size of the mother. smallest seeds i have ever seen were mephisto autos myself, they were a small finishing strain as well. at least they arent white then i would be more worried.


The seed size usually match the size of calyxes. Small calyxes equal small seeds and large calyxes big seeds.


----------



## RancidDude (Jun 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> I have no idea. I don't know what the 1024 is lol. I just know serious seeds had a pretty dope Kali Mist back in the day, as well as a one of the best AK-47 in seed form...don't know about now
> though, I haven't grabbed or ran serious seeds in years


I grew both kept a cut of Kali Mist she was lost in operation overgrow in FL


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 10, 2021)

Hawaiian Faanta #2 day 70. This is my favorite pheno from the 5 of 13 seeds I've ran so far.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 10, 2021)

CaliWorthington said:


> Hawaiian Faanta #2 day 70. This is my favorite pheno from the 5 of 13 seeds I've ran so far.
> 
> View attachment 4940571


Godamn Cali, killing it. I can only imagine the terps....what's the nose like?


----------



## CaliWorthington (Jul 10, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Godamn Cali, killing it. I can only imagine the terps....what's the nose like?


Thanks! The nose is maybe 70% clean gas and 30% sweet. It's not super loud, but a very kind smoke with no harshness. I think people will like it, so I'll keep the cut around for a while, at least until something amazing comes along.


----------



## Zipz55 (Jul 13, 2021)

Gastro Pop


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Gastro Pop
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943047View attachment 4943049View attachment 4943050View attachment 4943051View attachment 4943052View attachment 4943053


Damn dude that is a pretty crazy plant, insane cola- really fire looking. By the way that's the longest fan leaf shoot I've ever seen poking out of a top bud. What nose are you getting from her? I'm about to pop the gastropop myself.

Alright so a mini doc just came out on YouTube about compound, seems it's definitely putting a narrative or at least their own spin out there on there about wyeast story, seems like he trying to probably get in front of it- knowing that a decent amount of growers know about it, but let face most do not. I'm only like 10 mins into the doc and it already said that Chris had all his genetics and stolen from him, then was later cut out by a partner. This seems to be mentioned as 2 separate events. I don't know, kinda fishy of compound if you ask me, especially if what we know is true. He definitely has some big $ production behind this doc and behind him in general so can kind of spin the story whichever way he likes and more eyes are going to see it. 

It also mentioned Chris has early onset of Parkinson disease which is just a huge bummer and totally sucks.

Compound after teaming up and partnering with the big hype name in the industry cookies seems to be on his way or already at the top of the big league names like runtz brand, and seed junky. By the way I don't think these ^ names mean shit and they are worth such adulation in the cannabis breeding world. I'd actually put seed junky and compound ahead of cookies and sure as hell runtz brand. Check out the doc it on YouTube.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Damn dude that is a pretty crazy plant, insane cola- really fire looking. By the way that's the longest fan leaf shoot I've ever seen poking out of a top bud. What nose are you getting from her? I'm about to pop the gastropop myself.
> 
> Alright so a mini doc just came out on YouTube about compound, seems it's definitely putting a narrative or at least their own spin out there on there about wyeast story, seems like he trying to probably get in front of it- knowing that a decent amount of growers know about it, but let face most do not. I'm only like 10 mins into the doc and it already said that Chris had all his genetics and stolen from him, then was later cut out by a partner. This seems to be mentioned as 2 separate events. I don't know, kinda fishy of compound if you ask me, especially if what we know is true. He definitely has some big $ production behind this doc and behind him in general so can kind of spin the story whichever way he likes and more eyes are going to see it.
> 
> ...


Definitely grabbed horchata cross just recently and have a few old compound packs from when they were together. Funny thing is I have Paris og x menthol before it was called pave my pack says monaco octane. Another great marketing campaign from compound. That said the post your replying to does have me happy to have a run of gastropop going now myself.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 15, 2021)

Zipz55 said:


> Gastro Pop
> 
> 
> View attachment 4943047View attachment 4943049View attachment 4943050View attachment 4943051View attachment 4943052View attachment 4943053


Here's my gastropop. Obviously a bit behind you.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Definitely grabbed horchata cross just recently and have a few old compound packs from when they were together. Funny thing is I have Paris og x menthol before it was called pave my pack says monaco octane. Another great marketing campaign from compound. That said the post your replying to does have me happy to have a run of gastropop going now myself.


Dude that strain is fire-paris og x the menthol...pave. He has thrown up some crazy pics of the pave on IG and I have seen that strain talked about in high regard. Looks insanely frosty. Honestly the menthol is awesome reversed to whatever they have as it is with wyeast farms


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Alright so a mini doc just came out on YouTube about compound, seems it's definitely putting a narrative or at least their own spin out there on there about wyeast story, seems like he trying to probably get in front of it- knowing that a decent amount of growers know about it, but let face most do not.


I’d love to see a doc or at least a response from the other side. Idk why but I’m inclined to trust the business partner that doesn’t partner with cookies and runtz and then goes on to mint his pockets by designing strains for “the migos” and other celebrities lol. Definitely a great business and life move - integrity wise seems kinda sus.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> I’d love to see a doc or at least a response from the other side. Idk why but I’m inclined to trust the business partner that doesn’t partner with cookies and runtz and then goes on to mint his pockets by designing strains for “the migos” and other celebrities lol. Definitely a great business and life move - integrity wise seems kinda sus.


For sure man, I think a lot of people do. Check out the doc on YouTube. It's pretty much a chris from compound stroking his ego. He does 180° flip on the story.

Also when one partners with berner and cookies, what is compound chris making? I really wonder what some of the popular breeders are making a year or making on these so called big time partnerships. Like did berner tap chris from compound and say let's partner up and I'll get 15% ownership in compound but I'll also give you a million dollar contract??
The doc on YouTube is called Chris and compound genetics story (mini documentary)


----------



## Satch12 (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> For sure man, I think a lot of people do. Check out the doc on YouTube. It's pretty much a chris from compound stroking his ego. He does 180° flip on the story.
> 
> Also when one partners with berner and cookies, what is compound chris making? I really wonder what some of the popular breeders are making a year or making on these so called big time partnerships. Like did berner tap chris from compound and say let's partner up and I'll get 15% ownership in compound but I'll also give you a million dollar contract??
> The doc on YouTube is called Chris and compound genetics story (mini documentary)


Just watched it. Berner could’ve easily done that for sure, would’ve been a tempting offer especially if you were doing the business 50/50 or whatever it supposedly was before.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Satch12 said:


> Just watched it. Berner could’ve easily done that for sure, would’ve been a tempting offer especially if you were doing the business 50/50 or whatever it supposedly was before.


Works out well for both, will probably blow up compound bigger than it ever would have. He also has full access to node lab and cookies facilities for his team to breed genetics. Add teaming up with crossing his genetics with cookies and other breeders like rado and I can't see compound not being very successful.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Works out well for both, will probably blow up compound bigger than it ever would have. He also has full access to node lab and cookies facilities for his team to breed genetics. Add teaming up with crossing his genetics with cookies and other breeders like rado and I can't see compound not being successful.


At least some of us can see it for what it is. Marketing, good marketing at that. Tons of great breeders shame when ya see the egos clash so hard.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 15, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> At least some of us can see it for what it is. Marketing, good marketing at that. Tons of great breeders shame when ya see the egos clash so hard.


Can knock his hustle, the chris dude is great at marketing and the social media optics. I know people don't like the him but damn man I like some of his genetics, especially the collab with cannarado to make the grape gasoline< this strain will go down as legenday.


----------



## Tartaria Genetics (Jul 16, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> Definitely grabbed horchata cross just recently and have a few old compound packs from when they were together. Funny thing is I have Paris og x menthol before it was called pave my pack says monaco octane. Another great marketing campaign from compound.


Thanks for sharing, I actually fell for the marketing idea that Quavo had a designer strain crafted for him by Cookies & Compound.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 16, 2021)

People are definitely sleeping on the jokerz candy and a few of the other grape gas crosses that went for cheaper on some banks. 
Very excited to see what the grape gas s1 ones can do.


----------



## oswizzle (Jul 17, 2021)

Compound is like 95% Gelato x Everything


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 17, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Compound is like 95% Gelato x Everything


For sure, what they are using in their stable to reverse from cranecity/wyeast are the jet fuel gelato and the menthol are super interesting spins on gelatos. I feel it's geared to bring out more gassy terps and sour like old school traits in modern gelatos. This bring some very unique terp profiles.

Jet fuel gelato-
[G6-aka jet fuel]aspen og x (original diesel x sour diesel) x gelato 45

The menthol-
Gelato #45 x white diesel x ( high octane x jet fuel)


----------



## Jdubb203 (Aug 21, 2021)

Just got done doing huge pheno hunt have like 9 different phenos of gastro pop. This my fav def grape gas dom smells like no other terps in the room def be smoking in bout two weeks.


----------



## BoSSINC (Aug 21, 2021)

Kings Fire(Underdog OG x Jet Fuel Gelato)
Week 4...


Bud shots of the 2 in front...


----------



## madvillian420 (Aug 29, 2021)

If youre in the rado thread sorry for the double post.

Heres my Gaschata (Horchata x Grape Gasoline) I ran 2 phenos, both heavy on the grape. One is more of a candy/lemon/fuel smell+flavor and the other is pure stinky pine/grape. The candy cut smells EXACTLY like blueberry muffins. 

this was 2 weeks or so before the chop, she bulked up a bit more but i didnt take more pics. 


Heres a nug after drying/curing. Super sticky with FAT resin heads. Smells like a grape lollipop dipped in pine tar with a hint of skunk.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 11, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya that was my only order thru a online vendor on IG and will be my last, figured might as well give it a shot. Split it with a friend he also ran it with similar results. Talked to a well known member on here and he said that alot of these guys online are just selling dispo commercial type cuts. That's not what I'm looking for, lot of you know I have very high standards, and mediocrewill not cut it....I run I dialed into the max room and thus is how they came out.
> 
> Honestly I just wanted to post this for anyone who thinks they'll just automatically get an elite if they shell out some dough a cut. It's definitely not the case- alot of these dude don't want to give out their elites. The best work I've found is popping my own beans from packs in my years of growing. I have gotten fire cuts in the past but they were from my fellow growers and alot of them hunted their own stuff. Any elites I've gotten was because I was in a close circle and still was told not to give out the cut I received.


This. The good ones are not given away unless you are very close.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 11, 2021)

Had to pick up the Stay Puft Marshmallow OG x Grape Gasoline. I've actually smoked marshmallow og and I love it. Excited for this cross all the drama aside im just here for genetics they can keep the rest


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2021)

madvillian420 said:


> If youre in the rado thread sorry for the double post.
> 
> Heres my Gaschata (Horchata x Grape Gasoline) I ran 2 phenos, both heavy on the grape. One is more of a candy/lemon/fuel smell+flavor and the other is pure stinky pine/grape. The candy cut smells EXACTLY like blueberry muffins.
> 
> ...


That's fucking gorgeous dude, nice work.


RancidDude said:


> This. The good ones are not given away unless you are very close.


For sure you know what's up rancid. For most part I think legit good growers should stay away from vendor cuts these days...if you get cuts get them from your own circle of fellow growers that you know pheno hunted the genetics from seeds somewhere down the line. In all honestly I think most should be popping seeds and phenohunting their own< this is where you'll find the true gems that blow aways any vendors so called "breeders" cut. The best stuff I've ever grown, seen or smoked always came from seeds that I phenohunted.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> That's fucking gorgeous dude, nice work.
> 
> For sure you know what's up rancid. For most part I think legit good growers should stay away from vendor cuts these days...if you get cuts get them from your own circle of fellow growers that you know pheno hunted the genetics from seeds somewhere down the line. In all honestly I think most should be popping seeds and phenohunting their own< this is where you'll find the true gems that blow aways any vendors so called "breeders" cut. The best stuff I've ever grown, seen or smoked always came from seeds that I phenohunted.


Exactly and remember we control the market If we control genetics. I've already had one cut end up in a companies hands. I don't like that at all. That's why I stick to the real ones


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 15, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Exactly and remember we control the market If we control genetics. I've already had one cut end up in a companies hands. I don't like that at all. That's why I stick to the real ones


Ya my buddy gave out 2 cuts of a fire gorilla butter he pheno hunted from a few packs of fresh coast seeds to 2 different people and told them not to give it out. Well one did and the cut made it way up to Maine to a huge facility grow, the dude my buddy kicked the cut to used this cut and to make 6 star hash. He ended up winning a hash contest with the Gorilla Butter and won like $15k in prizes, which was pretty cool, I told my buddy to take it as a complement


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 15, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya my buddy gave out 2 cuts of a fire gorilla butter he pheno hunted from a few packs of fresh coast seeds to 2 different people and told them not to give it out. Well one did and the cut made it way up to Maine to a huge facility grow, the dude my buddy kicked the cut to used this cut and to make 6 star hash. He ended up winning a hash contest with the Gorilla Butter and won like $15k in prizes, which was pretty cool, I told my buddy to take it as a complement


Definitely that's how I took it. Every other strain is right off a vendor menu so at least my pheno is being sold. Just shows I know how to hunt. It's rare you find that unicorn but they are out there. We got most our cuts today from bagseed. Literally had TK back in 08 when it was super rare, exodus cheese cut, greyfx on thcfarmer. Never gave out my cut ever. That was the rules. They were fighting over my killing fields pheno at the time shit was frosty lime candy huge yield. We blew up south Florida with that cut.


----------



## howchill (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a pack of varnish vapors anyone ever grown before or know how rare it is?


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 16, 2021)

howchill said:


> I have a pack of varnish vapors anyone ever grown before or know how rare it is?


I was checking out that strain last year. It's sold out in most places now because compound is working with newer line but don't think varnish vapors strain is that rare or could fetch a lot of money. Probably worth $150 maybe $200 a pack. It's interesting strain though- pinesoul x jet fuel gelato ... you could probably get a terpy pheno. You should run it 4mmmm?m4



RancidDude said:


> Definitely that's how I took it. Every other strain is right off a vendor menu so at least my pheno is being sold. Just shows I know how to hunt. It's rare you find that unicorn but they are out there. We got most our cuts today from bagseed. Literally had TK back in 08 when it was super rare, exodus cheese cut, greyfx on thcfarmer. Never gave out my cut ever. That was the rules. They were fighting over my killing fields pheno at the time shit was frosty lime candy huge yield. We blew up south Florida with that cut.


Love me some legit triangle kush. You still have the exact tk cut?


----------



## rmzrmz (Sep 17, 2021)

the new new hype is coming....
apples and banana x everything,
take care and smokes some


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 17, 2021)

Apples and bananas, naw. Thats gonna be a hard pass for me.


----------



## boundybounderson (Sep 19, 2021)

I'm seeing multiple seed co. bringing Apples and Bananas crosses to market ahead of Compound. Interesting.


----------



## Bodyne (Sep 19, 2021)

He’s collaborating with everyone, pics all over IG. Even see pbud mike posting a pic of either his grow or a repost. Said he liked the marshmallow og I believe.


----------



## RancidDude (Sep 22, 2021)

I smoked the cut. It's hype imo. Taste good but I've had jillybean phenos hit harder and taste better.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> I smoked the cut. It's hype imo. Taste good but I've had jillybean phenos hit harder and taste better.


This is the third time I've heard apples & bananas is a bit of hype...I've heard the same about the soap cut.


----------



## RancidDude (Nov 2, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> This is the third time I've heard apples & bananas is a bit of hype...I've heard the same about the soap cut.


Soap is not bad though potency wise and taste, but it's still nothing special imo.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Soap is not bad though potency wise and taste, but it's still nothing special imo.


I'm sure apples & bananas is nice in a cross, but it seems to be getting thrown in a lot of upcoming drops which is kind of surprising. From what I've seen from the few grows, the compound gastropop is looking pretty fire, but that might have more to do with the grape gas side of things, who knows... Few people I talk to are just chopping some down so I'll get a terp report soon.


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 2, 2021)

This Compound x Cannarado pheno of Bazookaz (Grape Gasoline x Bubblegum Biscotti) is probably the frostiest plant I’ve ever grown.


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 2, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Definitely that's how I took it. Every other strain is right off a vendor menu so at least my pheno is being sold. Just shows I know how to hunt. It's rare you find that unicorn but they are out there. We got most our cuts today from bagseed. Literally had TK back in 08 when it was super rare, exodus cheese cut, greyfx on thcfarmer. Never gave out my cut ever. That was the rules. They were fighting over my killing fields pheno at the time shit was frosty lime candy huge yield. We blew up south Florida with that cut.


Dude all the very nice gems phenos we find in seed packs are better than some of these circulated cuts...at least in my eyes.


----------



## CollyBudz (Nov 2, 2021)

Cannarado X Compound

Zsa Zsa Day 52

This guy leaned towards Zelonatti a few weeks ago now the gas is coming in strong


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 2, 2021)

I will update in the next couple months.

Growing:

First class funk
apples and bananas
Jokers
Big face
bubble bath
khalifa mints aka baby yoda aka baby powder

Also Cheetah piss but I cant remember if that cookies x compound or just cookies.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 3, 2021)

Hawaiian Faanta about 5 weeks into veg


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> Hawaiian Faanta about 5 weeks into vegView attachment 5021766


That's a nice setup. What are you planning on doing with the huge pots?


----------



## lusidghost (Nov 3, 2021)

Also is that a 4x4 plot? That's a lot of plants if so.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Nov 3, 2021)

Some Gastro Pop I just harvested at Week 9. Grape Gas leaning on the terps. I only popped two seeds. The other plant had balls.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 3, 2021)

lusidghost said:


> That's a nice setup. What are you planning on doing with the huge pots?


This are 5 gallon pots Transplanting from 2g to 5g


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Nov 4, 2021)

Here’s some various pink certz phenos that came down a few weeks ago. Most lean towards the menthol which is a terp profile that I learned I dislike very much. I have 2 grape gas Leaners which are phenomenal and smell like grape jam


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 7, 2021)

Cavemanej255 said:


> Here’s some various pink certz phenos that came down a few weeks ago. Most lean towards the menthol which is a terp profile that I learned I dislike very much. I have 2 grape gas Leaners which are phenomenal and smell like grape jam


Are those all pink certz in there? Those look great and have awesome structure, ya menthol nose is not for everyone, how would you describe?...I have a tough time explaining it to people, it minty kinda...but more like a a mouthwash menthol funk...I don't know


----------



## Learning1234 (Nov 8, 2021)

Glad those Pink Certz look chunky. Flipping some of those and Stay Puft in a couple weeks.


----------



## matthughes68 (Nov 17, 2021)

Cavemanej255 said:


> Here’s some various pink certz phenos that came down a few weeks ago. Most lean towards the menthol which is a terp profile that I learned I dislike very much. I have 2 grape gas Leaners which are phenomenal and smell like grape jam


How many packs did you pop? I have 2 packs in sitting on that I’m itching to pop once I’m done my Gas Truffle hunt (Malibu mirage x grape gasoline)


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 19, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Glad those Pink Certz look chunky. Flipping some of those and Stay Puft in a couple weeks.


Ya pink certz throw some frosty chunkers from what I've seen.

Wanted to ask if anyone has heard of the compound molten lava fem strain? It's lava cake x jet fuel gelato. Sounds fire might trade someone a pack of my stuff for it but can't find much on this strain.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pink certz throw some frosty chunkers from what I've seen.
> 
> Wanted to ask if anyone has heard of the compound molten lava fem strain? It's lava cake x jet fuel gelato. Sounds fire might trade someone a pack of my stuff for it but can't find much on this strain.


I'll have to check what strain it was but a buddy on a different forum did a lake cake cross, like chocolate lava cake, or something like that but he didn't like the outcome. They looked good but either the flavor or high sucked. 

I'll see if I can find that grow.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

Gelato x Gelato x Gelato


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> Gelato x Gelato x Gelato


We get it bro. Nobody is forcing you to grow anything. We all know you don't like gelato or anything bred since 1880s.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Nov 19, 2021)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> We get it bro. Nobody is forcing you to grow anything. We all know you don't like gelato or anything bred since 1880s.


I mean...he ain't wrong though. Doesn't mean it isn't fire.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2021)

MySundaysBest said:


> I mean...he ain't wrong though. Doesn't mean it isn't fire.


He has made that same comment numerous times. We get it. Gelato Gelato Gelato....

If you don't like the way things are done breeding wise then do it yourself and don't buy any of the hype stuff, lmao.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

why does it bother you so much ? Gelato Syndrome? Making seeds from and selling them perhaps? I could careless .... its been the worst thing thats ever happend to cannabis.... Purple Sparkling iced out prentendo Weed... Drugs are supposed to get u to feel a certain way.... Gelato does for it about 15 minutes .... U never followed up on the CSI comment about ZSkittlez either when he said its Gelato... Bruh


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 19, 2021)

oswizzle said:


> why does it bother you so much ? Gelato Syndrome? Making seeds from and selling them perhaps? I could careless .... its been the worst thing thats ever happend to cannabis.... Purple Sparkling iced out prentendo Weed... Drugs are supposed to get u to feel a certain way.... Gelato does for it about 15 minutes .... U never followed up on the CSI comment about ZSkittlez either when he said its Gelato... Bruh


He told me to ask you about it cuz you're the expert. 

And if you knew me I said the gelatos are meh I grew the 33 and 45. Both tasted great but not the best smoke so im good. I just don't go around to every thread complaining about gelatos. If I don't like it I don't buy it simple as that.


----------



## oswizzle (Nov 19, 2021)

I agree with you on the the Flavor and smoke ... Taste great ...potency Meh


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 23, 2021)

Gelato is just a clone they are crossing a lot atm. It's been cookies and stardawgs and next it will be apples and bananas crossed with everything. I do know for sure that customers now are more into flavor. I'd kinda look at it like alcohol. If you just wanna get fucked up drink a bottle of whisky, if you want a nice flavor, and what not you might want a cocktail or beer Or glass of wine.
I've also heard most gelato around isn't even the real cuts so it's quite likely bunk cuts in circulation.


----------



## OG-KGP (Nov 23, 2021)

Gelato is a winner for sure. I don't care how potent or how good the flower looks, if it doesn't taste good, it gets the boot in my room. 

Some like funk, sweet, or fruity. I prefer gas.


----------



## Exotic Reggie (Nov 23, 2021)

Exotic Reggie said:


> This are 5 gallon pots View attachment 5022236Transplanting from 2g to 5g


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 23, 2021)

matthughes68 said:


> How many packs did you pop? I have 2 packs in sitting on that I’m itching to pop once I’m done my Gas Truffle hunt (Malibu mirage x grape gasoline)


Good luck I was tempted to buy the gas truffle


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 24, 2021)

The more I research compound the more I like them


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 24, 2021)

Have many people here smoked apples and bananas? The clone


----------



## Dividedsky (Nov 27, 2021)

Anyone who wants to check out some of the grapegasoline line runs and flower pics should check out @tunaaaa_room on IG. He has some insane runs of the grape gas line especially the violet fog and coco chanel. I chatted with him briefly and he told me the grapegas line is something special so whoever scored packs, you're in for a treat. He also runs a lot of cannarado, I believe he might me a tester for rado actually.


----------



## Green Refuge (Nov 30, 2021)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> The more I research compound the more I like them


Idk I heard from some people's at a weed event that compound stole the apples n bananas from another breeder.


----------



## Bodyne (Nov 30, 2021)

Dividedsky said:


> Anyone who wants to check out some of the grapegasoline line runs and flower pics should check out @tunaaaa_room on IG. He has some insane runs of the grape gas line especially the violet fog and coco chanel. I chatted with him briefly and he told me the grapegas line is something special so whoever scored packs, you're in for a treat. He also runs a lot of cannarado, I believe he might me a tester for rado actually.


Everyone is praising him and his gear, for every bad report in the thread there are 3 stellar reports with pics on IG.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Nov 30, 2021)

There's always seed breeder dramas.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 10, 2021)

Flipped Pink Certz and Stay Puft plants on Sunday.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 18, 2021)

Who else scored some of that new drop? I’m tempted to get a few going.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 18, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> Flipped Pink Certz and Stay Puft plants on Sunday.


Post some pics I'm about to hunt stay pufft myself.


----------



## Learning1234 (Dec 19, 2021)

RancidDude said:


> Post some pics I'm about to hunt stay pufft myself.


I’ll put some up in 2-3 weeks. The Stay Puft look really nice so far. The Pink Certz are staying smaller. I’ll give them their own table next time. Pink Certz do give off that minty Vick’s smell when you bump into them. I’m happy with both so far though.


----------



## bigbongloads (Dec 19, 2021)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ll put some up in 2-3 weeks. The Stay Puft look really nice so far. The Pink Certz are staying smaller. I’ll give them their own table next time. Pink Certz do give off that minty Vick’s smell when you bump into them. I’m happy with both so far though.


Looking forward to that got a few young seedlings going myself.


----------



## CollyBudz (Dec 19, 2021)

Zsa Zsa update after 2-3 weeks of cure

she came out really nice. Actual Purple grapes flavor on inhale,exhale is a little citrus berry candy sugar, just like a grape pixie stick from back in the days.


----------



## CollyBudz (Dec 19, 2021)

bigbongloads said:


> Who else scored some of that new drop? I’m tempted to get a few going.


waiting for treestars on the 24th…need A&Bs1


----------



## VAhomegrown (Dec 24, 2021)

Neptune just dropped them off their site. Drop drama


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 24, 2021)

VAhomegrown said:


> Neptune just dropped them off their site. Drop drama
> 
> View attachment 5053347


Low blow by compound and star tree or whatever that wack bank is called.


----------



## Freshbakd (Dec 24, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Low blow by compound and star tree or whatever that wack bank is called.


what exactly happened? i dont get it what could they have said or done?


----------



## Green Refuge (Dec 24, 2021)

Freshbakd said:


> what exactly happened? i dont get it what could they have said or done?


Neptune's were supposed to carry the compound drop tomorrow but apparently treestar complained to compound so he decided to pull out of his deal with Neptune's hours before the drop went live. Now Neptune's are saying they're dropping compound genetics from the site for good.


----------



## RancidDude (Dec 24, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Neptune's were supposed to carry the compound drop tomorrow but apparently treestar complained to compound so he decided to pull out of his deal with Neptune's hours before the drop went live. Now Neptune's are saying they're dropping compound genetics from the site for good.


I can't blame them though.


----------



## Satch12 (Dec 25, 2021)

Green Refuge said:


> Neptune's were supposed to carry the compound drop tomorrow but apparently treestar complained to compound so he decided to pull out of his deal with Neptune's hours before the drop went live. Now Neptune's are saying they're dropping compound genetics from the site for good.


Keep them migos strains on treestars I think that’s fine…


----------



## Bodyne (Dec 27, 2021)

Doin couple testers for a guy, bout done, but it’s a Tokyo snow cross, and tried an early tester bud and KAPOW, anyone grow this one out by itsel? I’m a potency guy and I can tell what slugs ya is the TS.


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Dec 27, 2021)

First 4 pics are of the Jokerz candy (gummiez x grape gas)

last pic is the GastroPop (apples bananas x grape gas)


----------



## Woodstxck (Jan 5, 2022)

I’m still sitting on a pack of the leopard from the legend orange apricot crosses. Has anyone on here grown any of those?


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 5, 2022)

Anyone have an apples n bananas plant ? I got a clone from a friend that was at emerald cup.


----------



## DIGGER420 (Jan 8, 2022)

Pink certz


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 9, 2022)

Restarting Pink Certz and Stay Puft today. The Stay Puft I just killed looked really nice. Look forward to checking out the smoke.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

Woodstxck said:


> I’m still sitting on a pack of the leopard from the legend orange apricot crosses. Has anyone on here grown any of those?


I know i grew some of those LOA crosses. Really frosty but I can't remember the strain names. That probably says a lot about my experience with em.


----------



## Paul-n-Chukka (Jan 9, 2022)

My buddy just gave me a pack of 7 stars ( minus a few). I told him to get these back when they dropped and i was asking about how they turned out. He didn't admit to fkng up on them but i know theres nothing wrong with the genes.


----------



## RancidDude (Jan 9, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> Restarting Pink Certz and Stay Puft today. The Stay Puft I just killed looked really nice. Look forward to checking out the smoke.


Please post up some pics might hunt my packs


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 9, 2022)

Is treestars the only legit to buy compound beans? Seen shop.compound.genetics on IG but not sure if that's a scam or what?


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Jan 9, 2022)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Is treestars the only legit to buy compound beans? Seen shop.compound.genetics on IG but not sure if that's a scam or what?


compound has a TON of scammers going around. Tree stars is the only seed bank I used for compound gear. Shipping always takes several weeks/month but always gets delivered and with a bunch of decent freebies


----------



## Green Refuge (Jan 9, 2022)

JebsCrispyCritters said:


> Is treestars the only legit to buy compound beans? Seen shop.compound.genetics on IG but not sure if that's a scam or what?


Scam don't do it.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 9, 2022)

These seedbank owners are the worst. They’re trying to monopolize and gouge like crazy on anything they think has any demand and still treat the customers like addicts. “Shipping takes several weeks/months…” Hilarious these will be the same people bitching when huge corporations dominate everything. I’ve got enough seeds and just can’t keep giving these already privileged douchebags my money to go buy Lambo’s and whatnot. Sucks the breeders and so many involved are so short-sighted, but it’s not unique to the cannabis industry or anything.


----------



## JebsCrispyCritters (Jan 9, 2022)

Thanks guys, good to get the scoop on this


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Jan 16, 2022)

Dropped a pack for soaking of Stay Puft today. Picked up the pack from seedsherenow. Was supposed to be a 13 pack but was 16 in the little glass vial with cork on top. Do you guys think the pack is fake? Paid $488 for it.


----------



## Learning1234 (Jan 16, 2022)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Dropped a pack for soaking of Stay Puft today. Picked up the pack from seedsherenow. Was supposed to be a 13 pack but was 16 in the little glass vial with cork on top. Do you guys think the pack is fake? Paid $488 for it.


SeedsHereNow is a legit bank. Don’t see why they’d scam you, especially when they’re getting that price for a pack. I paid $105 for one of my Stay Puft packs and got the other as a freebie. Maybe threw three extra beans in because of the price. I wouldn’t worry about them being fake.


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Jan 16, 2022)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Dropped a pack for soaking of Stay Puft today. Picked up the pack from seedsherenow. Was supposed to be a 13 pack but was 16 in the little glass vial with cork on top. Do you guys think the pack is fake? Paid $488 for it.


Was the tamper sticker still on the pack? That’s a ridiculous price for that pack considering they’re $250 and still on stock at tree stars


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Jan 16, 2022)

Out of stock on treestars and yes taper seal was intact only have pic of pack after opening


----------



## Mrgoodbudz (Jan 16, 2022)

Cavemanej255 said:


> Was the tamper sticker still on the pack? That’s a ridiculous price for that pack considering they’re $250 and still on stock at tree stars


Definitely ridiculous price… but if real and I get one real keeper. I’ll feel ok about it all.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jan 16, 2022)

Mrgoodbudz said:


> Definitely ridiculous price… but if real and I get one real keeper. I’ll feel ok about it all.


had great success with gastropop im sure you will find something you like. pack looks the same to me. keep us posted that's another i have in the fridge myself.


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Jan 16, 2022)

I’ve found keepers within the first few seeds I popped from this grape gas line


----------



## winston_smokehill (Jan 16, 2022)

I grew out 3 Grape Stank’s from the grape gas line, they were really fun to learn from considering it’s my second grow. It was Garlic grove and Grape gas I still have more to pop so I’ll probably take clones next time


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Jan 17, 2022)

Jokerz Candy and GastroPop. Next level frost on these phenos. Hopefully they smoke as nice as they look


----------



## DavidB888 (Feb 6, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Definitely grabbed horchata cross just recently and have a few old compound packs from when they were together. Funny thing is I have Paris og x menthol before it was called pave my pack says monaco octane. Another great marketing campaign from compound. That said the post your replying to does have me happy to have a run of gastropop going now myself.


Hey by any chance are you still running Monaco Octane?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Feb 6, 2022)

$480? Lmao, glo had those beans for cheap about 6-8 months ago.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 6, 2022)

DavidB888 said:


> Hey by any chance are you still running Monaco Octane?


Haven't gotten around to popping them. Currently finishing portable space ship from bodhi. Then faceoff og from archive and wyeast una fria. I will admit I have way to many beans. I'm sure I will get to that one though sounds real nice.


----------



## DavidB888 (Feb 6, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Haven't gotten around to popping them. Currently finishing portable space ship from bodhi. Then faceoff og from archive and wyeast una fria. I will admit I have way to many beans. I'm sure I will get to that one though sounds real nice.


Haha anything from the menthol series is usually fire! I use to run Monaco Octane about a year ago but recently I scrapped my entire veg/moms... a friend brought in root aphids and all the organic treatments didn't do shit so its time to start pheno hunting again. Would you be open to selling the Monaco Octane? I'd be more than happy to send back rooted clones whenever you decide to run these.


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Feb 7, 2022)

I bought some black cherry gas seeds and they got seized by customs I'm assuming the glass vial was a bit much


----------



## DavidB888 (Feb 7, 2022)

ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> I bought some black cherry gas seeds and they got seized by customs I'm assuming the glass vial was a bit much


From Relentless? That blows man… they’re still out there if you want to try again lol. Lemon cherry gelato is pretty good too.The nose isn't for me but the flower overall is fire.


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 12, 2022)

Green Refuge said:


> Scam don't do it.


what about Terpy?


----------



## bigbongloads (Feb 12, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> what about Terpy?


Terpy is legit I’ve bought from him.


----------



## tkufoS (Feb 12, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> what about Terpy?


Cheap beans to play with on strainly? js


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Feb 12, 2022)

Been using terpy the past 3 times for square one and Robin Hood drops. Would def recommend terpy


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 12, 2022)

Cavemanej255 said:


> Been using terpy the past 3 times for square one and Robin Hood drops. Would def recommend terpy


Well these compound genetics pink certz are super tiny, maybe they are that way. Im still trying to find someone that has some legit ones and compare.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 12, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Well these compound genetics pink certz are super tiny, maybe they are that way. Im still trying to find someone that has some legit ones and compare.


Gastropop beans were hilariously small. Was good af though they legit. You will find what you're looking for


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Feb 12, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Well these compound genetics pink certz are super tiny, maybe they are that way. Im still trying to find someone that has some legit ones and compare.


I have 16 pink certz seeds left let me know if you want me to take pics


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 13, 2022)

Cavemanej255 said:


> I have 16 pink certz seeds left let me know if you want me to take pics


Im pretty sure the above reply explains it but in general, whats your opinion? Do they seem rediculously small to you also. I don't know I was taught by old heads that were taught by old heads up in emerald triangle in the 70s. I just always was taught big seeds were good seeds and back in the day when bag seed was the only thing available when I was an adolescent. I would only mess with nice big fat seeds . I was taught that equals big fat healthy plants. But maybe the genetics have got so advanced that is no longer true. Its very possible, breeding has changed cannabis into the future.


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Feb 13, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Im pretty sure the above reply explains it but in general, whats your opinion? Do they seem rediculously small to you also. I don't know I was taught by old heads that were taught by old heads up in emerald triangle in the 70s. I just always was taught big seeds were good seeds and back in the day when bag seed was the only thing available when I was an adolescent. I would only mess with nice big fat seeds . I was taught that equals big fat healthy plants. But maybe the genetics have got so advanced that is no longer true. Its very possible, breeding has changed cannabis into the future.


Def agree with ya and all of the old timers in my circle say the same thing and actually make jokes whenever I mention these new crosses and what not. Minds were completely changed when they saw these things flowering and the resulting terps tho. He’s now currently obsessed with compounds gastro pop strain it’s pretty funny. Anyway... 
I bought 5 packs from the grape gas compound drop and all of the seeds are the same size/extremely small. A lot of people were questioning the same thing when the drops first happened and I remember reading some people mentioning that since the seeds were retrieved from a dedicated ‘seed run’ where plants were kept rather small which provided small buds/calyx’s and subsequently small seeds
Is this true? Does seeded buds calyx size have a direct impact on the resulting seeds? Sounds like it would make a tiny bit of sense...smaller sized buds produce smaller seeds, but seed size has no correlation to ends results plant size? Interesting thoughts


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 13, 2022)

It makes sense to me. When I looked at grape gasoline photo on Compounds website the plant does not look like it doesn't produce very large flowers but neither does alot of the very high powered new new. Flowers looked somewheat foxtailish also , sort of like that Dr Grinspoon stuff from one of the dutch breeders. Can't remember who its by right ATM. I didn't have great germination success with the rest of the pack and I only have one left just one. I didn't germinate the others with the best set or circumstances either. Three of them were left with my friend that lives in a Neighboring rec state. He quite doesn't have the same eye for genetics, or detail or knows the plant to the level that I do. So I had started the germination of three and left it there and without my knowledge they were thrown out because they didn't move beyond cracking open and shooting a tiny tail. Normally they would go in the dirt but he through them out. I was NOT HAPPY ABOUT THIS AT ALL.....But its due to lack of experience and some other circumstances that had come into play at the time. The old head was also given a few that germinated and i got to start but he said they were shit but again this is an old head thats use to genetics that never got bred to the level of breeding today. I woudln't have cared if it got a foot tall in three months. Its compound stuff and well you already know but Im not throwing anything out or making a genetic decision of getting rid of something till its fully played out if you feel me. So the last one sits , locked away. Old head didn't start listening to me till he was given DSD33 from Barneys Farm. Then he was exposed to how far breeding has truly came. The guy in the neighboring rec state started listening to me when MOP(Mimosa X Orange Punch) got into week 5, which ends today BTW. Unfortunate that people are stubborn but I got to a point where I told the one with the MOP Im done, Im out, you don't listen to me till things go wrong. Well that was week 4 of MOP, he called during week 5 and said you have to get here to see these, its like as big around as a softball already. Had a talk about finally starting to listen to me. I said OK ill continue to help if you start listening. Anyways MOP certainly has blown me away and him away. I said wait were only on week 5 wait just a few more weeks. I looked up pictures of it in REAL WORLD scenarios on here and on growdiaries and WOW. So pink certz stays buried until I know for sure I myself only can give it 100percent of what it needs and will continue to grow it even if it grows as slow as a connifer. Thanks though I really apreciate the input and Im looking at my next pick soon. Want to go with compound again if I can get it or the Inhouse/House of heat collab "Color of Space". Im always looking at new gear and I actually found this forum from looking up Savage genetics. Lovin in her Eyes and Beleaf out of OK really have my attention more than any other TBH right now.


----------



## RancidDude (Feb 13, 2022)

Seed size has shit to do with the genetic coding inside of it. Pop em if you got em.


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 13, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Seed size has shit to do with the genetic coding inside of it. Pop em if you got em.


agree completely


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 14, 2022)

RancidDude said:


> Seed size has shit to do with the genetic coding inside of it. Pop em if you got em.


I figured they just weren't growing big plants for beans. Also intentional rareness helps people justify the price so I figure not making a ton of them was the idea from the start. Not hating, just figure if you're gonna charge whatever for them who cares how many you make. They do pull the price out the air.


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 18, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> I figured they just weren't growing big plants for beans. Also intentional rareness helps people justify the price so I figure not making a ton of them was the idea from the start. Not hating, just figure if you're gonna charge whatever for them who cares how many you make. They do pull the price out the air.


True true, yeah don't make alot of em if you don't want the genetics or your work leaked. Or Copied, good ol copy, that dude is a straight clown.


----------



## silverhazefiend (Feb 19, 2022)

Idk about inside or outside

I noticed indica beans like bubba kush are huge and sativa beans like my hazes are usually tiny
Just a observation..

I have some beans that were fat in the testers but the regular pack beans were small .. same genetics tho


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 19, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Idk about inside or outside
> 
> I noticed indica beans like bubba kush are huge and sativa beans like my hazes are usually tiny
> Just a observation..
> ...


Yeah your also right, I think in general especially the more pure sativa it is, the smaller the beans. We had Ethos "Early Lemon Berry" and I actually sent a pack back to the distributor only to receive the same seeds in the new pack. They were tremendously small and looked immature but they did pop. I don't think the germination rate was anything like for example anything Barneys Farm and my associate was a newbie at the time of ELB and learning germination. He HATED those ELB seeds LOL


----------



## sky_dancz (Feb 23, 2022)

Has anyone noticed that if you enter compoundgenetics.com it actually now resolves to wyeast.com. I know I read that these two broke apart but compoounds real domain name now is compound-genetics.com. This is DNS stuff, sorry my IT background notices things like this.


----------



## Freshbakd (Feb 23, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you enter compoundgenetics.com it actually now resolves to wyeast.com. I know I read that these two broke apart but compoounds real domain name now is compound-genetics.com. This is DNS stuff, sorry my IT background notices things like this.


My guess is when they split wyeast kept the original site. Interesting observation though


----------



## detgreenthumb (Feb 24, 2022)

Chris is a schmuck. Begging for work and strains since he stole the company from Jeff (WyEast)


----------



## detgreenthumb (Feb 24, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Has anyone noticed that if you enter compoundgenetics.com it actually now resolves to wyeast.com. I know I read that these two broke apart but compoounds real domain name now is compound-genetics.com. This is DNS stuff, sorry my IT background notices things like this.


Jeff from Wyeast and Chris were partners until Chris stole the business is a shitty way. Glad Jeff is getting more recognition because he was the talent there


----------



## Elchavo421 (Mar 6, 2022)

VAhomegrown said:


> Neptune just dropped them off their site. Drop drama
> 
> View attachment 5053347


That sucks , but mass medical chiming in as the voice of reason is hilarious . Straight clown .


----------



## Triple oh gee (Mar 17, 2022)

Anybody running any apples n bananas crosses from compound ? Or have pics they've grown out ? seen they have new drop of 2 crosses on treestars.....(a&b x white runts) and (a&b x gummiez)


----------



## Cavemanej255 (Mar 17, 2022)

Triple oh gee said:


> Anybody running any apples n bananas crosses from compound ? Or have pics they've grown out ? seen they have new drop of 2 crosses on treestars.....(a&b x white runts) and (a&b x gummiez)


I’ve ran the gastro pop strain from the previous compound drop with Cannarado. Gastro pop is (apples bananas X grape gas). Each pheno has been incredible and extremely pungent with noses ranging from literal smashed apples with hints of bananas and even blueberries from some people


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Mar 18, 2022)

I’m currently running the grape gas S1 (CLTVTD cut) and I’m blown away by the citrus grape terps coming from this pheno. I already got a couple ppl in line but in a month or so I’ll have clones ready. I also have a grow journal on another forum where I’m more active and others can validate who I am. Check me out under the same handle on thcfarmer.


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> I’m currently running the grape gas S1 (CLTVTD cut) and I’m blown away by the citrus grape terps coming from this pheno. I already got a couple ppl in line but in a month or so I’ll have clones ready. I also have a grow journal on another forum where I’m more active and others can validate who I am. Check me out under the same handle on thcfarmer. View attachment 5103783
> View attachment 5103784View attachment 5103785


I just got this cut from them as well, good to see is a solid cultivator. CLTVTD has clean healthy cuts


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Apr 30, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I just got this cut from them as well, good to see is a solid cultivator. CLTVTD has clean healthy cuts


What does cltvtd stand for? I'm outta of the loop


----------



## Dividedsky (Apr 30, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What does cltvtd stand for? I'm outta of the loop


I'm not sure, all I know is they deal in tissue culture cuts out in cali and they are a big client of node labs. Some top notch dispensaries are carrying their cuts. I picked the Pez Sourz( Pineapple Pez x lemon sorbetto x watermelon skittles) as well. I'd guess the first 2 words stand for cultivar library???


----------



## idlewilder (May 1, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What does cltvtd stand for? I'm outta of the loop


It’s a play on the word cultivated


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (May 1, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm not sure, all I know is they deal in tissue culture cuts out in cali and they are a big client of node labs. Some top notch dispensaries are carrying their cuts. I picked the Pez Sourz( Pineapple Pez x lemon sorbetto x watermelon skittles) as well. I'd guess the first 2 words stand for cultivar library???





idlewilder said:


> It’s a play on the word cultivated


Oh ok, I gotcha. Thank you


----------



## TheHouseOfGreen420 (May 10, 2022)

anyone know where to get a pack of the Khalifa Mints or has it been discontinued?:


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 31, 2022)

sky_dancz said:


> Well these compound genetics pink certz are super tiny, maybe they are that way. Im still trying to find someone that has some legit ones and compare.


The Pink Certz I ran were tiny. Germed well and was incredible smoke. Still have a few to work with in the future.


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 31, 2022)

Anyone looking for Apples and Bananas should give Strainly a look. Joe Bakke of Demonic Genetics made fems for $30 a pack. Joe is legit and well worth a look. I bought some Compound Pink Certz and a few others from GLO for cheap. I will not buy Compound's gear in the future where as I am all about Wyeast's gear. Compound sold out to Berner. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Freshbakd (Jul 31, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> The Pink Certz I ran were tiny. Germed well and was incredible smoke. Still have a few to work with in the future.


Gastropop had humorously small seeds. Turned out fantastic as well. Must be how they grow the seed plants.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Anyone looking for Apples and Bananas should give Strainly a look. Joe Bakke of Demonic Genetics made fems for $30 a pack. Joe is legit and well worth a look. I bought some Compound Pink Certz and a few others from GLO for cheap. I will not buy Compound's gear in the future where as I am all about Wyeast's gear. Compound sold out to Berner. Just my 2 cents.


Props!!!!!


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Props!!!!!


No no, you should pay $400 for a pack of compound's apples & banana s1's haha.....I've seen a few people selling f2 and s1's beans of bigger named breeders/strains on strainly just never sure of who's legit


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> No no, you should pay $400 for a pack of compound's apples & banana s1's haha.....I've seen a few people selling f2 and s1's beans of bigger named breeders/strains on strainly just never sure of who's legit


I don’t see how they justify selling seeds for that much. Even in house was charging 50-100 a few years ago and now all of their shit is 2-300 dollars I remember when seed junky was 150 and I thought that was insane now he’s got seeds as high as 500. Every pheno better be the best weed I’ve ever grown for those prices!


----------



## Giggsy70 (Jul 31, 2022)

The only crazy priced seeds I am close to pulling the trigger on are Grandiflora's Bancroft regs(wifi 43 x Project 4516) for $275. Everything else is blasphemy. Hey if people pay it they keep asking for more. I did enjoy GLO selling everyone's genetics at crazy prices which I miss very much.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> The only crazy priced seeds I am close to pulling the trigger on are Grandiflora's Bancroft regs(wifi 43 x Project 4516) for $275. Everything else is blasphemy. Hey if people pay it they keep asking for more. I did enjoy GLO selling everyone's genetics at crazy prices which I miss very much.


Just get lit farms for a bit lower price than grandiflora seed pack, lit and grandiflora are pretty much the company at this point and have similar crosses. They cross their project 4516 a lot, and also have apples & banana's crosses.



ganjaman87 said:


> I don’t see how they justify selling seeds for that much. Even in house was charging 50-100 a few years ago and now all of their shit is 2-300 dollars I remember when seed junky was 150 and I thought that was insane now he’s got seeds as high as 500. Every pheno better be the best weed I’ve ever grown for those prices!


Just all hype IG bullshit now, I'm guessing they charge it because people will pay for them and are buying up a lot to the point they're selling out of packs- and I believe it the banks putting on a lot of the tax. I would guess those compound apples & banana crosses didnt move all that fast..but then you look at that strain pave which was very pricey and those seed packs fucking flew. Only reason I even snagged some of compound's grape gas line seeds is I got them for a good price from glo when he was still around.


----------



## ganjaman87 (Jul 31, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Just get lit farms for a bit lower price than grandiflora seed pack, lit and grandiflora are pretty much the company at this point and have similar crosses. They cross their project 4516 a lot, and also have apples & banana's crosses.
> 
> 
> Just all hype IG bullshit now, I'm guessing they charge it because people will pay for them and are buying up a lot to the point they're selling out of packs- and I believe it the banks putting on a lot of the tax. I would guess those compound apples & banana crosses didnt move all that fast..but then you look at that strain pave which was very pricey and those seed packs fucking flew. Only reason I even snagged some of compound's grape gas line seeds is I got them for a good price from glo when he was still around.


Have you grown the grape gas? If so do you think compound is worth the price? I’ve been wanting to try them out so bad, but can’t justify that price


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Have you grown the grape gas? If so do you think compound is worth the price? I’ve been wanting to try them out so bad, but can’t justify that price


I'm running it right now, have it in veg. I have seen flower of it, literally just saw a elbow of it today- it had a nice grape scent and puffed out bract/calyxes buds...grape gas is definitely some fire. Is the price of a pack worth it all depends, if you can't justify the price than probably not. Also where could you get the grape gas s1 packs or are you just talking about the all the grape gas packs crosses from compound- like pink certz, gastropop, etc? Think the grape gas s1 beans are long gone- and if your talking about the people reselling them for like $850+ a pack then nah don't buy em, definitely not worth it if its not an authorized vendor selling the seeds and that for multiple reasons on top of being way too pricey but also faulty packaging. If anything you should look into clean certified CLTVTD grape gas s1 cuts that are around on the west coast.


----------



## Dividedsky (Jul 31, 2022)

Forgot treestarsseedbank.com has a restock of some of the grape gas line. They still have pink certz, stay puft, jokerz candy and grape stank still available for $250 which isn't too bad especially seeing what those packs are reselling for.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 1, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Have you grown the grape gas? If so do you think compound is worth the price? I’ve been wanting to try them out so bad, but can’t justify that price


The Grape Gas is fire and is arguably what made Compound so popular but I wouldn't pay $450 for the S1's. I also don't think you'll find straight up Grape Gas seeds anymore. If you go to Gene Trader events you should be able to find a cut though. The pheno I have smells very loudly of kerosene and grapes, is a high yielder and has decent bag appeal. The only ones I think that are worth it are the Gastropops (if you can find a pack) but that's just me.


----------



## FrostyTops (Aug 5, 2022)

Rose Gold Runtz (Apples & Bananas × White Runtz)
Mid week 8


Pheno #1 seems to be leaning white runtz, heavy on stack, and dense as.

Pheno #2 heavy apples & bananas, super frosty and dense. 

Pheno #2 for the win. I THINK. Will update once harvested.


----------



## Joeybliss (Aug 7, 2022)

silverhazefiend said:


> Idk about inside or outside
> 
> I noticed indica beans like bubba kush are huge and sativa beans like my hazes are usually tiny
> Just a observation..
> ...


I’ve notice sativa dom seeds are smaller and some indica are like air soft bbs. But my biggest plants I’ve grown were last year 1 kosher kush and 1 kosher tangie aka 24k. I put em in 30 gallon fabric pots and they were topped early 1 time and in early July 1 x on the main branches. They grew like a bushy tree I stripped all node off till I was 30”” off ground gave hella cuts to friends. And the 24k didn’t start flowering till late august. Well she pout out some stigmas and the stayed that’s way for 3 weeks before they grew more. And they were purple / magenta color. Every bit of 7’6” and kosher kush was just as tall. Last few “indicas” I’ve grown are big as hell I got the Hog and Afgooey going on weekn2 of flower and they are stretching like mad they bout 6’6”. Taller then me. And the fan leaves are enormous it crazy even the cuts I gave friends we just cut off the plant and stuck i. Soil some took and now are 30” tall and stretching into flower amazing plants


----------



## Joeybliss (Aug 7, 2022)

FrostyTops said:


> Rose Gold Runtz (Apples & Bananas × White Runtz)
> Mid week 8
> 
> View attachment 5175592
> ...


Hey does white runtz have the white breed in her?? That sounds amazing I adore the white, some say no flavor I’m not sure what cut they had but the white I have will never leave my garden. It a beautiful girl that’s easy to feed and just likes to be left alone a few leaf strips and I get some of thee dankest sour/ kush terps with pine


----------



## Joeybliss (Aug 7, 2022)

detgreenthumb said:


> Chris is a schmuck. Begging for work and strains since he stole the company from Jeff (WyEast)


I become friendly with Sha from 707 seedbank guy is a true artisan and loves everything that there is about cannabis. When the pandemic hit he made a bunch of pack of all hype strains crossed to his Kush cleaner for 50-60$ a pack of 12 regs. Well being a blue collar man myself I DM him asked a few questions he answered all with respect and I bought 8 packs 2 blue nectar 2 chem power 2 bay breeze. And 2 Dosido x kush cleaner the other are chems sister x kush clean ,blueberry muffin x kush cleaner and skittles x kush cleaner is bay breeze. These are some of the best bean I’ve ever got there was a keeper in each pack and they are F1 so the hybrid vigor is nuts. But I’m just about to make a F3. Of the blue nectar. And bx her to a beautiful male F1 I popped so I got work to do. But Sha express that he was honored and happy someone took the time and effort to work the line. But if y’all haven’t tried 707 seeds he has the best seed form of OG kush all like. Clones so stabilizes. 707 OG kush and 707 kush. OG kush beans are 200$ a pack of 12-14 and 707 kush are 100$ and have less chem in them


----------



## Joeybliss (Aug 7, 2022)

Joeybliss said:


> I become friendly with Sha from 707 seedbank guy is a true artisan and loves everything that there is about cannabis. When the pandemic hit he made a bunch of pack of all hype strains crossed to his Kush cleaner for 50-60$ a pack of 12 regs. Well being a blue collar man myself I DM him asked a few questions he answered all with respect and I bought 8 packs 2 blue nectar 2 chem power 2 bay breeze. And 2 Dosido x kush cleaner the other are chems sister x kush clean ,blueberry muffin x kush cleaner and skittles x kush cleaner is bay breeze. These are some of the best bean I’ve ever got there was a keeper in each pack and they are F1 so the hybrid vigor is nuts. But I’m just about to make a F3. Of the blue nectar. And bx her to a beautiful male F1 I popped so I got work to do. But Sha express that he was honored and happy someone took the time and effort to work the line. But if y’all haven’t tried 707 seeds he has the best seed form of OG kush all like. Clones so stabilizes. 707 OG kush and 707 kush. OG kush beans are 200$ a pack of 12-14 and 707 kush are 100$ and have less chem in them


But as we talked he said a few things that made me think he didn’t respect Chris and even believe he thinks his gear was stolen whether he worked it for a old boss or not. Unfortunately we can’t patent cannabis yet. And many guys steal cuts or genetics and either make it or break it


----------



## Joeybliss (Aug 7, 2022)

Freshbakd said:


> Gastropop had humorously small seeds. Turned out fantastic as well. Must be how they grow the seed plants.


My kosher tangie seeds were so small but they popped in 30 hours and were 7’ + and multi toppings kosher kush and tangie both get tall I don’t know what I was thinking lol


----------



## howchill (Aug 7, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> I'm running it right now, have it in veg. I have seen flower of it, literally just saw a elbow of it today- it had a nice grape scent and puffed out bract/calyxes buds...grape gas is definitely some fire. Is the price of a pack worth it all depends, if you can't justify the price than probably not. Also where could you get the grape gas s1 packs or are you just talking about the all the grape gas packs crosses from compound- like pink certz, gastropop, etc? Think the grape gas s1 beans are long gone- and if your talking about the people reselling them for like $850+ a pack then nah don't buy em, definitely not worth it if its not an authorized vendor selling the seeds and that for multiple reasons on top of being way too pricey but also faulty packaging. If anything you should look into clean certified CLTVTD grape gas s1 cuts that are around on the west coast.


Faulty packaging ? Can you explain more


----------



## howchill (Aug 7, 2022)

Joeybliss said:


> I become friendly with Sha from 707 seedbank guy is a true artisan and loves everything that there is about cannabis. When the pandemic hit he made a bunch of pack of all hype strains crossed to his Kush cleaner for 50-60$ a pack of 12 regs. Well being a blue collar man myself I DM him asked a few questions he answered all with respect and I bought 8 packs 2 blue nectar 2 chem power 2 bay breeze. And 2 Dosido x kush cleaner the other are chems sister x kush clean ,blueberry muffin x kush cleaner and skittles x kush cleaner is bay breeze. These are some of the best bean I’ve ever got there was a keeper in each pack and they are F1 so the hybrid vigor is nuts. But I’m just about to make a F3. Of the blue nectar. And bx her to a beautiful male F1 I popped so I got work to do. But Sha express that he was honored and happy someone took the time and effort to work the line. But if y’all haven’t tried 707 seeds he has the best seed form of OG kush all like. Clones so stabilizes. 707 OG kush and 707 kush. OG kush beans are 200$ a pack of 12-14 and 707 kush are 100$ and have less chem in them


What questions did you ask?


----------



## FrostyTops (Aug 7, 2022)

Joeybliss said:


> Hey does white runtz have the white breed in her?? That sounds amazing I adore the white, some say no flavor I’m not sure what cut they had but the white I have will never leave my garden. It a beautiful girl that’s easy to feed and just likes to be left alone a few leaf strips and I get some of thee dankest sour/ kush terps with pine


Not sure what you mean, if your talking about The White, I do not believe so. White Runtz is a cross between
Zkittlez & Gelato.


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 8, 2022)

Joeybliss said:


> Hey does white runtz have the white breed in her?? That sounds amazing I adore the white, some say no flavor I’m not sure what cut they had but the white I have will never leave my garden. It a beautiful girl that’s easy to feed and just likes to be left alone a few leaf strips and I get some of thee dankest sour/ kush terps with pine


The White is not a part of the lineage of White Runtz.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 8, 2022)

howchill said:


> Faulty packaging ? Can you explain more


Just the blue compound/rado grape gas line boxes where kind of shitty, the verified seal were popping off and boxes were coming unglued and can easily come apart


----------



## Yts farmer (Aug 9, 2022)

I saw a well known clone vendor putting compound and cookies on blast couple months back.

Basically the pave they just dropped was re-labelled with genetics obtained from the vendor and had dm's backing his claims.


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 9, 2022)

Yts farmer said:


> I saw a well known clone vendor putting compound and cookies on blast couple months back.
> 
> Basically the pave they just dropped was re-labelled with genetics obtained from the vendor and had dm's backing his claims.


First class? Ya I believe that khalifa mints, baby Yoda and the newer pave could be all the same strain.


----------



## Yts farmer (Aug 9, 2022)

Yeah was First Class, they wouldn't give him credit as they class him as a black market clone vendor‍


----------



## RancidDude (Aug 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> First class? Ya I believe that khalifa mints, baby Yoda and the newer pave could be all the same strain.


They are the same. Chris is a shady lil b.


----------



## Freshbakd (Aug 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> First class? Ya I believe that khalifa mints, baby Yoda and the newer pave could be all the same strain.


Honestly kinda figured Khalifa kush is peris og. Pave is peris x menthol. Yoda may be one of those or a cross of them. Pave was sold as seeds called Monaco octane I'm assuming Pave is the kept cut of there's. 


Yts farmer said:


> Yeah was First Class, they wouldn't give him credit as they class him as a black market clone vendor‍


Pot calling the kettle black eh?


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Aug 9, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> First class? Ya I believe that khalifa mints, baby Yoda and the newer pave could be all the same strain.


I wonder how often this happens especially with the sours, og kush and all the other strains/cuts that get mixed up constantly.


----------



## Spindle818 (Aug 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I wonder how often this happens especially with the sours, og kush and all the other strains/cuts that get mixed up constantly.


I live in the sfv and there are probably 20 different named og’s here, but they smell and taste almost identical


----------



## Yts farmer (Aug 10, 2022)

hey


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Wait you were selling a pack of compound grape gasoline on there for $900


Think I had a pack up there for $750 just to see if there was any bites when they first dropped but took it down to hunt later . Either way I noticed right away how the packaging was real flimsy like the veridfied sticker popped off almost right after getting packs.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah I got some packs from glo and could easily be tampered with. I really want some more of the grape gasoline crosses but tbh I would think some people selling might have swapped the seeds out


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Yts farmer said:


> hey


Idk why people get butt hurt and claim this and that. We are all essentially building on others work. Same as in every other industry on earth. People just get jealous about who cashed in first


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah I got some packs from glo and could easily be tampered with. I really want some more of the grape gasoline crosses but tbh I would think some people selling might have swapped the seeds out


That's part of the reason I took it down on top of wanting to hunt them...the boxes where really flimsy like the box could almost come apart so figured better to keep than get rid of and have someone pissed off with a beat up look pack arriving at their door.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Yeah I would expect a perfectly sealed pack at those prices which the boxes were not. Really wished I got to try the gastro pop


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Yeah I would expect a perfectly sealed pack at those prices which the boxes were not. Really wished I got to try the gastro pop


Ya dude I also wanted to snag some other grape gas packs once they were all out, which they sold out real quick.. I was thinking of grabbing the el chivo, and coco chanel but didnt want risk grabbed them 2nd hand. I got lucky and scored packs of the California raisins, gastropop, s1 and pink certz when they first dropped


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Oh nice you got them quickly. I saw some on strainly. But fuck that place. Had nothing but bad luck from there.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Where's glo when you need him


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Is treestar reliable? I saw some really negative reviews around


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Is treestar reliable? I saw some really negative reviews around


Ya pretty sure treestar is good, I have used them a few times in the past and have gotten my beans, just think their shipping is a little delayed of as late because from what I heard, dude who owns it might have recently had surgery. Make sure to use the treestarsseedbank.com and NOT treestars.com<this site is a fake even those its cleverly looks just like treestarsseedbank.com. Treestarsseedbank still has some pink certz, stay puft, grape stank and a few other from the grape gasoline available. If anyone is looking to score some grape gas beans go with the pink certz the strain has been looking like a heater. Like I said 99% sure treestars.com is a fake site.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> Ya pretty sure treestar is good, I have used them a few times in the past and have gotten my beans, just think their shipping is a little delayed of as late because from what I heard, dude who owns it might have recently had surgery. Make sure to use the treestarsseedbank.com and NOT treestars.com<this site is a fake even those its cleverly looks just like treestarsseedbank.com. Treestarsseedbank still has some pink certz, stay puft, grape stank and a few other from the grape gasoline available. If anyone is looking to score some grape gas beans go with the pink certz the strain has been looking like a heater. Like I said 99% sure treestars.com is a fake site.


I messaged the treestarseeds.com and he said that both sites were theirs which seemed a bit odd tbh


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Aug 17, 2022)

ganjaman87 said:


> Have you grown the grape gas? If so do you think compound is worth the price? I’ve been wanting to try them out so bad, but can’t justify that price


It’s a 100% worth the price. I was skeptical at first until I got ahold of the Grape Gas S1 CLTVTD cut. It blew every expectation I had out of the water and the name isn’t just a name. It 100% fits this cultivar!


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 17, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> It’s a 100% worth the price. I was skeptical at first until I got ahold of the Grape Gas S1 CLTVTD cut. It blew every expectation I had out of the water and the name isn’t just a name. It 100% fits this cultivar!View attachment 5182875


They were talking about seeds packs not a selected clone


----------



## Dividedsky (Aug 17, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> I messaged the treestarseeds.com and he said that both sites were theirs which seemed a bit odd tbh


its treestarsseedbank.com...I thought I heard treestars.com is bunk, if you go to their site you'll see they have some hard to get grape gas packs that aren't available on treestarsseedbank.com. I dont know I got this info on the compound discord


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Aug 18, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> They were talking about seeds packs not a selected clone


I’m talking about compound genetics as a whole whether it’s seed packs or selected clones. These genetics slap is the main point im trying to convey.


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Aug 21, 2022)

Treestars is butts, buy direct from compound


----------



## MySundaysBest (Aug 22, 2022)

Dividedsky said:


> its treestarsseedbank.com...I thought I heard treestars.com is bunk, if you go to their site you'll see they have some hard to get grape gas packs that aren't available on treestarsseedbank.com. I dont know I got this info on the compound discord


I'm sure other people have better experiences with Tree Star, but when Gastropop was released they oversold their inventory. I bought two packs and waited 3 weeks for them to tell me they over sold and that I could wait until the next drop to get what I already paid for. I immediately asked for a refund and haven't been back since.


----------



## MannyPacs (Aug 22, 2022)

Jokerz Candy (Fem) - Insane Seeds


Gummiez X Grape Gasoline 13 Fem Seeds




www.insaneseeds.com





Last pack $200 I was a click away but I've already got a pack.


----------



## sunsetdaydreamer (Aug 28, 2022)

ImpulsiveGrower said:


> I’m talking about compound genetics as a whole whether it’s seed packs or selected clones. These genetics slap is the main point im trying to convey.


Have you grown many packs? Feedback is always appreciated


----------



## ImpulsiveGrower (Aug 28, 2022)

sunsetdaydreamer said:


> Have you grown many packs? Feedback is always appreciated


No packs from compound but I’ve grown the Grape Gas and apples and bananas that CLTVTD selected. The next seeds I’ll be popping will be a lot of my own crosses. I’m working on an RS11 fem line and will be using it to pollinate all my compound/CLTVTD gear and the WiFi 43 I’m holding at the moment. Lots of fun projects and phenohunts. What packs are you popping?


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

I pulled the trigger and grabbed a pack of Fish scale x Fish scale for $450


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2022)

What a deal, lol.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> What a deal, lol.


I thought it was to be fair lol, they are selling for up to $700 a pack on Strainly


----------



## Satch12 (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I thought it was to be fair lol, they are selling for up to $700 a pack on StrainlyView attachment 5195114


53 in stock at treestars for 350


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

Satch12 said:


> 53 in stock at treestars for 350


Yeah, that's where I got mine from, $350 + $106 dollars shipping = $456


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Yeah, that's where I got mine from, $350 + $106 dollars shipping = $456


who the hell is charging $106 to ship a pack of seeds lol

good lord these seedbanks are scammers smh


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> who the hell is charging $106 to ship a pack of seeds lol
> 
> good lord these seedbanks are scammers smh


To be fair they gave me loads of freebies as well dude. I got 9 freebies and they all look like decent strains. I think there was a $40 dollar credit card fee, the actual shipping it's self was about $60 from California to the UK but that was sent as priority shipping I believe so it was a little bit more expensive


----------



## MySundaysBest (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I pulled the trigger and grabbed a pack of Fish scale x Fish scale for $450  View attachment 5195070


Nice, I would try to snag any of the Grape Gas crosses personally but there should be some fire in that pack.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I thought it was to be fair lol, they are selling for up to $700 a pack on StrainlyView attachment 5195114


It's your dime partner.

I just know almost none of these multi hundred dollar pack are remotely worth it with all the stuff available nowadays.

You're basically paying for a name.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> It's your dime partner.
> 
> I just know almost none of these multi hundred dollar pack are remotely worth it with all the stuff available nowadays.
> 
> You're basically paying for a name.


I totally get what you are saying dude, I'm paying for the cookies brand name and stuff, but I've done my research on the fish scale and it looks absolute fire


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

Compound genetics cookies collab - Fish scale. Gelatti x Menthol 2. Get a pack off treestars like me, before they are all gone, trust me, it's not to be missed, they had 200 packs for sale on treestar seed bank and they are nearly all gone, it's an emerald cannabis cup exclusive


----------



## Zipz55 (Sep 9, 2022)

its a Menthol cross so more than likely its fire but almost $500 for Gelattli x Menthol is kinda crazy

I have a few Menthol crosses in the stash and paid between $90-$120 for them

crazy that you can increase the price by more than 300% by just putting a Cookies logo on the pack lol


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

Zipz55 said:


> its a Menthol cross so more than likely its fire but almost $500 for Gelattli x Menthol is kinda crazy
> 
> I have a few Menthol crosses in the stash and paid between $90-$120 for them
> 
> crazy that you can increase the price by more than 300% by just putting a Cookies logo on the pack lol


I believe cookies have big facilities where they can pheno hunt and find better phenotypes with better bud structure and terps, they can search through thousands of phenos, meaning it's guaranteed to be a better smoke. Berner is like a wine taster but a weed taster instead. And if the weed doesn't meet his standards he won't put his brand name on it


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2022)

I'd go to Shoreline genetics for fishscale.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> I'd go to Shoreline genetics for fishscale.


Aren't they two different genetics though? Compound genetics Fish scale is Gelatti x Menthol 2 and Shoreline genetics fishscale is ecsd x crippy? I looked on reddit and Compound genetics fish scale is 100% gelatti/gelato dominant, you can see it in the dense rock hard bud structure, it's proper Cali


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Aren't they two different genetics though? Compound genetics Fish scale is Gelatti x Menthol 2 and Shoreline genetics fishscale is ecsd x crippy? I looked on reddit and Compound genetics fish scale is 100% gelatti/gelato dominant, you can see it in the dense rock hard bud structure, it's proper Cali View attachment 5195297


Yeah different genetics. That methol is legit and I'm sure you'll find some dank.

Just I think the genetics in shorelines are gonna be more potent, but never know till you run them.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

thenotsoesoteric said:


> Yeah different genetics. That methol is legit and I'm sure you'll find some dank.
> 
> Just I think the genetics in shorelines are gonna be more potent, but never know till you run them.


I totally agree with you man, I think shoreline genetics will have a stronger THC percentage, but as we all know. THC isn't what it's all about, it's all about the terps, cookies fish scale is only about 12% THC but it's super terpy


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 9, 2022)

This is the real fish scale by compound/cookies, the guy at 9:40 has a toke and it kills him off he starts choking like crazy, if you watch the full video his friend is taking tiny little tokes of the blunt because it's so strong, lol and then they can't understand understand how the THC is so low but it gets them fucked hahaha


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I believe cookies have big facilities where they can pheno hunt and find better phenotypes with better bud structure and terps, they can search through thousands of phenos, meaning it's guaranteed to be a better smoke. Berner is like a wine taster but a weed taster instead. And if the weed doesn't meet his standards he won't put his brand name on it


lol This made me laugh harder than I have in awhile.


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> I totally agree with you man, I think shoreline genetics will have a stronger THC percentage, but as we all know. THC isn't what it's all about, it's all about the terps, cookies fish scale is only about 12% THC but it's super terpy


I'm not sure the ecsd and crippy hit high thc numbers but they both put out a fantastic high. 

I feel you on terps and other cannabinoids are what it's all about. Hope you find a banger!


----------



## MannyPacs (Sep 9, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> View attachment 5195234View attachment 5195235View attachment 5195233View attachment 5195236
> Compound genetics cookies collab - Fish scale. Gelatti x Menthol 2. Get a pack off treestars like me, before they are all gone, trust me, it's not to be missed, they had 200 packs for sale on treestar seed bank and they are nearly all gone, it's an emerald cannabis cup exclusive


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 10, 2022)

MannyPacs said:


> View attachment 5195461


Yeah pretty much lol


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 11, 2022)

I’ve grown out two packs of Pink Certz and Stay Puft. Washing some in a month or so. I really liked them. I’ll run some more next year or so. All beans popped and were good. Sucks the prices are crazy these days. Got these for $100ish a pack from GLO. Think he did $105 pack. $500 and stuff is wild. The more beans you pop the better chance you’ll find what you’re looking for. I know people hate to hear it, but it’s a numbers game. Anyone buying beans to resell or anything like that is a corny lame. Gore them out if you bought them.


----------



## Freshbakd (Sep 11, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve grown out two packs of Pink Certz and Stay Puft. Washing some in a month or so. I really liked them. I’ll run some more next year or so. All beans popped and were good. Sucks the prices are crazy these days. Got these for $100ish a pack from GLO. Think he did $105 pack. $500 and stuff is wild. The more beans you pop the better chance you’ll find what you’re looking for. I know people hate to hear it, but it’s a numbers game. Anyone buying beans to resell or anything like that is a corny lame. Gore them out if you bought them.


Couldn't agree more. Ran gastro and have stay puft in the locker for now. Please share the results of that stayed puft. Would like to see what's in store


----------



## oswizzle (Sep 11, 2022)

Just smoked some Pave recently… pretty Stoney tree


----------



## bigbongloads (Sep 11, 2022)

Just scored grape gasoline s1 and apples and bananas cuts from cltvd in Sacramento. Stoked to run them


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 12, 2022)

Anyone got the link to the discord please?


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 12, 2022)

H420Baby said:


> Anyone got the link to the discord please?











Join the Compound Genetics (Official) Discord Server!


Welcome to the Crypto X Cannabis discord community, relax & feel free to ask questions. | 4,608 members




discord.com


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> I’ve grown out two packs of Pink Certz and Stay Puft. Washing some in a month or so. I really liked them. I’ll run some more next year or so. All beans popped and were good. Sucks the prices are crazy these days. Got these for $100ish a pack from GLO. Think he did $105 pack. $500 and stuff is wild. The more beans you pop the better chance you’ll find what you’re looking for. I know people hate to hear it, but it’s a numbers game. Anyone buying beans to resell or anything like that is a corny lame. Gore them out if you bought them.


I'm running pink certz now, I popped 7 seeds and they're all above soil now. I'm looking foward to this strain, feel the menthol crossed up to the grape gas will make some funky terps, how did you like it?


bigbongloads said:


> Just scored grape gasoline s1 and apples and bananas cuts from cltvd in Sacramento. Stoked to run them


I'm running the grape gas cltvtd cuts as well right now. I've seen flower from this cut and it is A+ all around.


----------



## H420Baby (Sep 12, 2022)

harrychilds said:


> Join the Compound Genetics (Official) Discord Server!
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Crypto X Cannabis discord community, relax & feel free to ask questions. | 4,608 members
> ...


legend thank you


----------



## Learning1234 (Sep 12, 2022)

@Dividedsky I really liked them. The Menthol is not the best growing strain, but great smoke and this cross gave it some better structure on some. No mutants, sacs, or anything though, which is always nice and surprised me. Most had The Menthol smell. I find it to be Vick’s type of smell. Good looking flowers. I’ll wash some in a month or so. The Pink Certz and Stay Puft had those really swollen calyxes and most would be easy trims. Yields weren’t pitiful either. Wish that crazy dude was able to keep his bank going, because I’m pretty cheap on seeds and he baited me into buying a bunch of stuff I would’ve never bought anywhere else at normal prices. The newer Compound packs are thirteen fems at least. Not that I’m buying any, but with lots doing six fems for $150ish it’s not as crazy as it seems when you think of it as two packs. Like I said, I won’t be paying that much, but I’m not going to act like I wouldn’t be stoked as all get out to run one of those new packs. I’ll certainly be keeping and eye out around the holidays for sales. Ha.


----------



## Dividedsky (Sep 12, 2022)

Learning1234 said:


> @Dividedsky I really liked them. The Menthol is not the best growing strain, but great smoke and this cross gave it some better structure on some. No mutants, sacs, or anything though, which is always nice and surprised me. Most had The Menthol smell. I find it to be Vick’s type of smell. Good looking flowers. I’ll wash some in a month or so. The Pink Certz and Stay Puft had those really swollen calyxes and most would be easy trims. Yields weren’t pitiful either. Wish that crazy dude was able to keep his bank going, because I’m pretty cheap on seeds and he baited me into buying a bunch of stuff I would’ve never bought anywhere else at normal prices. The newer Compound packs are thirteen fems at least. Not that I’m buying any, but with lots doing six fems for $150ish it’s not as crazy as it seems when you think of it as two packs. Like I said, I won’t be paying that much, but I’m not going to act like I wouldn’t be stoked as all get out to run one of those new packs. I’ll certainly be keeping and eye out around the holidays for sales. Ha.


Good to hear dude, ya the menthol can be intense, it does smack your throat & lungs with a cool sensation, its really unique. You got me stoked for these now! Glo was great while it lasted


----------



## Giggsy70 (Sep 24, 2022)

Is Trestar Seedbank legit? I have heard horror stories in the past. Have yet to order from them.


----------



## harrychilds (Sep 25, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Is Trestar Seedbank legit? I have heard horror stories in the past. Have yet to order from them.


Yeah they are legit I ordered a pack of fish scale and received it


----------



## Triple oh gee (Sep 25, 2022)

Giggsy70 said:


> Is Trestar Seedbank legit? I have heard horror stories in the past. Have yet to order from them.


Can order with confidence , they are on point so no worries


----------



## Dividedsky (Dec 16, 2022)

Just a heads up compound did a gastropop drop, they also realeased a limited gastropop s1. I just saw this yesterday.

If any of you missed out on the grape gasoline line seeds and really wanted them, you should check these out...a bit too pricey but gastropop and grape gas in general is a fire strain-









Gastro Pop S1 (Fem) NEW & Limited MUST! - Insane Seeds


Apples & Bananas x Grape Gasoline 13 Fem 13 Fem Seeds




www.insaneseeds.com


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Dec 18, 2022)

Is chris not affiliated w/ compound anymore?


----------



## Spindle818 (Dec 18, 2022)

bbggkk1177 said:


> Is chris not affiliated w/ compound anymore?


I thought he was the owner. I hope no one believes that he grows plants or does any breeding though


----------



## LeftOurEyes (Jan 5, 2023)

Interesting development.


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 5, 2023)

Stolen genetics and pollen chucking …. He had a good run over pretty mediocre genetics


----------



## bbggkk1177 (Jan 5, 2023)

damn i was on it


----------



## SFGiantt (Jan 5, 2023)

So did he completely sell out to cookies or something?


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 5, 2023)

SFGiantt said:


> So did he completely sell out to cookies or something?


Node labs like 3 years ago


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 5, 2023)

oswizzle said:


> Stolen genetics and pollen chucking …. He had a good run over pretty mediocre genetics


Exactly this! Dude stole wyeast’s work then took credit for it, bounced around the globe acting like he grows plants


----------



## kingzt (Jan 5, 2023)

Any one try or grow their Horchata? I might have a chance to get a cut of it and it supposedly the cinnamon cut of it, whatever that means. I cant find any info about. I grew the petrol rainbows and it was a jet fuel gelato cross and the thin threw down. I didn't find any gassy phenos like I was hoping.


----------



## waterproof808 (Jan 5, 2023)

idk why but dude always struck me as somewhat of a poser


----------



## Spindle818 (Jan 5, 2023)

waterproof808 said:


> idk why but dude always struck me as somewhat of a poser


----------



## oswizzle (Jan 5, 2023)

Chris will always be the king of Gelato x Gelato x Gelato … Gelato x the entire Universe and beyond into the unknowns


----------



## madvillian420 (Jan 6, 2023)

kingzt said:


> Any one try or grow their Horchata? I might have a chance to get a cut of it and it supposedly the cinnamon cut of it, whatever that means. I cant find any info about. I grew the petrol rainbows and it was a jet fuel gelato cross and the thin threw down. I didn't find any gassy phenos like I was hoping.


i grew 2 seeds of Gaschata which is Horchata x Grape Gasoline. One was very grape/blueberry tasting and smelling and the other was a slightly skunky pine-y grape candy flavor.


----------



## madvillian420 (Saturday at 8:06 PM)

Some grape gas i recently bought. Very similar to the cross i grew but it was honestly better than mine. Unbelievable levels of frost.


----------



## GUTINSTINCT209 (Saturday at 8:50 PM)

jokerz candy iz legit.. huge yields and heavy stone


----------



## numberfour (Sunday at 7:27 AM)

Probably wouldn't have purchased these if I'd have read this thread first but here we are,

Marshmallow OG - 5/5 up and out


----------



## madvillian420 (Sunday at 11:16 AM)

numberfour said:


> Probably wouldn't have purchased these if I'd have read this thread first but here we are,
> 
> Marshmallow OG - 5/5 up and out
> View attachment 5246264


seems like a worthy cross i wouldnt be too worried.


----------



## Spindle818 (Sunday at 11:18 AM)

numberfour said:


> Probably wouldn't have purchased these if I'd have read this thread first but here we are,
> 
> Marshmallow OG - 5/5 up and out
> View attachment 5246264


Don’t get me wrong they do have good breeders doing really good work, it just isn’t the guy with tattoos traveling all over the place doing the work


----------



## Joeybliss (Sunday at 4:20 PM)

LeftOurEyes said:


> Interesting development.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5245246


Can change your name as many times as u want Once a thief always. Genetics theft and nobody smashed guy cause he’s legit handicapped


----------



## ketamine_disposal_unit (Sunday at 5:55 PM)

Joeybliss said:


> Can change your name as many times as u want Once a thief always. Genetics theft and nobody smashed guy cause he’s legit handicapped


What's the handicap?


----------



## numberfour (Tuesday at 5:14 AM)

Spindle818 said:


> Don’t get me wrong they do have good breeders doing really good work, it just isn’t the guy with tattoos traveling all over the place doing the work


I hear you, its the genetics I'm interested in



ketamine_disposal_unit said:


> What's the handicap?


From the info I've seen its Parkinson's Youtube about 3.35 minutes in.


----------



## gddg (Tuesday at 7:35 PM)

Is there much difference between the Rose Gold Runtz and Compound Z?
Both have apples n banana's and white runtz in them.

Has anyone grown or smoked one of these strains?

I'm not sure if they're worth $350 a pack though!


----------



## Dividedsky (Tuesday at 10:57 PM)

Spindle818 said:


> Don’t get me wrong they do have good breeders doing really good work, it just isn’t the guy with tattoos traveling all over the place doing the work


Very true but fuck that skinny fuck, that strain is still fire, I have a full pack of from wyeast I've been waiting to pop...I feel like it going to have a holy grail pheno in it or something and been waiting for the perfect time.

By the way the dude Chris doesn't own compound anymore he got bought put a while back but I saw recently something that about him announcing he is now longer affiliated with compound at all anymore- like he legit has nothing to do with compound. I believe compound genetics got bought by and is owned by node labs.


----------



## Dividedsky (Tuesday at 11:08 PM)

I didn't even know this stuff that was posted on the the previous page about the Chris announcement, lol. Ya if all the stories are true and they seem to be, Chris made out like and all time fucking bandit theif. I'm guessing he achieved what wanted made a company on someone's work and back and sold it years later for 4 mil from what the word is.


----------



## RancidDude (Wednesday at 1:49 AM)

Dividedsky said:


> I didn't even know this stuff that was posted on the the previous page about the Chris announcement, lol. Ya if all the stories are true and they seem to be, Chris made out like and all time fucking bandit theif. I'm guessing he achieved what wanted made a company on someone's work and back and sold it years later for 4 mil from what the word is.


Lucky mf. I guess the sun does shine on a dog's ass every now and then.


----------



## oswizzle (Wednesday at 10:10 AM)

I’d rather be broke and not have his medical condition


----------



## Ogexoticsonly (Yesterday at 6:42 AM)

More bs hype beans please.


----------

